# Fursona Roleplay



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

We roleplay with our fursonas!!!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 4, 2019)

What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

True.........

Shoot


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> True.........
> 
> Shoot


Who and when?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Who and when?


Omg nooooo XD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Who and when?


You and Impact.
Pistols at dawn.

If one doesn't show up, I'll shoot them. The one that does show up get's a pet on the head.
If both don't show up, you both have 24hrs to kill one or the other otherwise I'll hunt both down.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Weehawkin, dawn.
Guns, drawn


Your on


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Excuse me, but...
Is there any reason to fight each other?
Isn't that what humans do?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hmmmmm... true.  But apparently thats what the public wants.  I WILL DELIVER TO THE PUBLIC!!!!!!!!!!

Also, I think that we're using Nerf guns, so we ahould be good!!!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Next thing you know, they'll be paintballing. Shameful.

Alright then. I'll leave you to it. I'll come back when it's all over.

*Sighs* what is the world coming to?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*snorts* Why would we want to paintball? It would get in our fur!!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Violent _and_ messy.

I was just making a point.
I could elaborate, but then someone would probably shoot _me_.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey, I didn't suggest shooting someone.   I was just saying the word and look what it morphed into!! And besides, foam darts don't hurt, unless you aim for the ear!!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Hurt or no hurt, it encourages violence.

I won't impose my ideals on any of you, but am not going to associate myself with anything remotely violent.

Unless Captain TrashPanda or the Universe come along. And then his cause is very honourable and fighting is the way to victory. And I scarper.

Those two scare my freaking tail off.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol. I didn't mean for the term "shoot" (being used as a substitute for the s word) to turn into me and Ricky being in a possible duel. NOT what I wanted!!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

I noticed. But it's happening now. Guess there's not much I can do about it. And I don't really care anyway. But when the duel is about to begin, that's when I leave.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

What about water guns?? Harmless, but that should be enough to keep him away


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

*howls, i guess*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

It's between you and Ricky. I was never a part of the duel anyway.

You use whatever you want. I won't judge.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh hello there


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

WATER GUNS IT IS!!!!!!


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh ya, hi Alex!


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh, hi mark.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Not seen you around before. I'm quite new around here though. I remember waking up in the woods..... Last Saturday..... That's it. I can't remember before then.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, nice to meet you Alex!

*Extends paw*


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 4, 2019)

ahhh.... h-h-hello. 

(am i doing it right...?)


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh... Have you just woken up?
You look a little... Woozy?


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 4, 2019)

...yes, i woke up... i tried sleeping..


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Whaaaaaaaats happening??


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Whaaaaaaaats happening??


Others are arriving. To say hi or something.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh. Hello!! Im Impact, there are usually others here, but I guess that they are busy.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

And I'm trying to interact with other beings, now I'm bored of being reclusive.

So I'm greeting them.

Hello.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm Luca.

Why was that other guy Alex calling you Mark then?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

I dont know...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Mark sounds... More human.
No, you're definitely more of an Impact.


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Well, nice to meet you Alex!
> 
> *Extends paw*


*hugs*


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Mark sounds... More human.
> No, you're definitely more of an Impact.


It's a reference to a movie.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*still recovering from the hug*
Umm.... I see, yes. Reference.

Okay.

Yes.

Uh.

That was, umm...

More than I bargained for..............

I, um....

Physical contact.......

Yeah.


That, um........
Was maybe.....
Well.....
Kinda nice.

Again?


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *still recovering from the hug*
> Umm.... I see, yes. Reference.
> 
> Okay.
> ...


Maybe, i guess?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*shouting* CAAAN YOU FEEEEEELL THE LOOOOOOVE TONIIIIIIIIIIGGGHHHHTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Hurt or no hurt, it encourages violence.
> 
> I won't impose my ideals on any of you, but am not going to associate myself with anything remotely violent.
> 
> ...


im sorry if violence scares you :V
violence is the only way true change comes about


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

LUCA HE'S HERE!!!!  DUDE HE EXISTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> LUCA HE'S HERE!!!!  DUDE HE EXISTS!!!!!!!!!!!


*looks coldly* you thought i didn't? *chuckles* so naive...
*calls @The Universe * boss whenever you come back i have another target...


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *still recovering from the hug*
> Umm.... I see, yes. Reference.
> 
> Okay.
> ...


*long, uncomfortable hug*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Wait, what about a target?? HUNTING HUNTING ARTIC FOXES IS ILLEGAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*Luca is dreaming about the meaning of life*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Wait, what about a target?? HUNTING HUNTING ARTIC FOXES IS ILLEGAL!!!!!!!


*chuckles* oh the furmanity...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*dreams about being mutilated*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *Luca is dreaming about the meaning of life*


*waiting for my boss to show up* bet he went to the club... *digs thru trash can and finds a sandwich* roast beef? noice *noms more*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*dreams about standing up to people*


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

*thinks about raspberry pie. And blueberries*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *dreams about being mutilated*


*eats trash* this will benefit him, he will be another Warrior, like me. He will have speed and health boosts, along with enough strength to take on a adult tiger.
Just cant let him break free, but we have measures to prevent that...


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Whaaaaaat


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *dreams about standing up to people*


he probably thinks imma kill him, yet imma do the opposite. he will be unstoppable and conquer his enemies...


Impact29 said:


> Whaaaaaat


*looks* u should run while u still can
of course it wont help any tho. cuz u can run, but u cant hide


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*dreams about whether the captain had to undergo the same operation, and whether he will come out of it a more violent fox mentally*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

RUN?!?! WHAT!?!? I WILL FIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

I’m here let’s do this


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *dreams about whether the captain had to undergo the same operation, and whether he will come out of it a more violent fox mentally*


*looks at boots* the universe made me a stronger 'coon, all around. this young fox will be unstoppable...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*dreams about knowing what the operation is for but not wanting to become violent*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

WAIT!!!!! I DIDNT AGREE TO ANYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m here let’s do this


*puts on mask* the subject is @Luca Listis . Do to him what u did to me


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

Alright let’s proceed with the operation


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> WAIT!!!!! I DIDNT AGREE TO ANYTHING!!!!!!


*sings ominously* sweet dreams are made of this... *begins walking towards you*


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *puts on mask* the subject is @Luca Listis . Do to him what u did to me


Ok here’s the mind control implant *puts it inside his brain*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

LEAVE LUCA ALONE!!!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Alright let’s proceed with the operation


he is under, you are clear
in the meantime, i will get @Impact29


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*growls* BACK OFF


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ok here’s the mind control implant


you got it


Impact29 said:


> LEAVE LUCA ALONE!!!!!


run foxxo, its in your best interest *walks faster*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*bites him*


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

*goes to sleep in a bed made out of cardboard*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *growls* BACK OFF


aggression, i see


Impact29 said:


> *bites him*


*smacks* welp, you did this to yourself *puts into chokehold*


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*Starts chanting the ancient enhancing spell*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *bites him*


submit, and it will be easier *tightens grip*


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*continues chanting*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*passes out from lack of oxygen*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *passes out from lack of oxygen*


*drags to Complex 39 and into the operating room* i got another one boss


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*dreams about death*


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*finishes chanting* good


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

This one’s done


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *dreams about death*





The Universe said:


> *finishes chanting* good


*puts @Impact29 down and wakes up @Luca Listis * wake up


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Wha-


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*I do the same operation to @Impact29*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh. Hi...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Wha-


Your new name is Private Luca C. Listis.
What is your name?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Private Luca C. Listis. What else?


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*a few minutes later I finished chanting and start to faint*


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

Going down


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

How should I address each of you?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Private Luca C. Listis. What else?


it worked... what do you remember from the past few hours?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Sir? Captain?


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*I hit the floor with a loud CRACK*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *a few minutes later I finished chanting and start to faint*


*pulls out mini adrenaline shot* come back to me now...


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

Ow


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Sir? Captain?


I am Captain James K. Trashpanda, he is The Univ-


The Universe said:


> *I hit the floor with a loud CRACK*


sir? SIR?!?!


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I am Captain James K. Trashpanda, he is The Univ-
> 
> sir? SIR?!?!


I’m just tired


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Ummmm......
I remember talk of an enhancement. Something that would benefit me greatly. It sounded very enticing...


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

*there was a small bullet hole in my chest but I don’t seem to notice*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m just tired


ok, i was very concerned


Luca Listis said:


> Ummmm......
> I remember talk of an enhancement. Something that would benefit me greatly. It sounded very enticing...


*in mind* good he doesnt remember much
*talks* i will train you to be the best soldier possible


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *there was a small bullet hole in my chest*





The Universe said:


> Oh no I’M HIT


from the powers you gave me, i should be able to heal that. and ik first aid *calmly cleans wound and chants healing spell*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> ok, i was very concerned
> 
> *in mind* good he doesnt remember much
> *talks* i will train you to be the best soldier possible


Alright then Captain. When shall it begin?


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> from the powers you gave me, i should be able to heal that. and ik first aid *calmly cleans wound and chants healing spell*


Thank you uhhhhhh *loses consciousness*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Alright then Captain. When shall it begin?


first i will teach you Drill and Ceremony, fighting will be tomorrow


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Thank you uhhhhhh *loses consciousness*


ahh shit *sees if i have another adrenaline shot* damnit where is it?...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Thank you uhhhhhh *loses consciousness*


stay with me... *finds adrenaline and injects into vein* cmon come back *patches up wound*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Alright then Captain. When shall it begin?


*stands up after dressing boss's wounds* first you need to stand at attention. heels together, arms to the side, rigid, looking dead ahead. no emotions showing.
*stands back* imma call for attention and i had better see nothing less than perfect *yells* ATTENTION!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*follows orders*


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 4, 2019)

(oops... i kinda missed some things.) 

hmm...? *watches-*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*glances slightly to the side upon hearing the voice, then remembers*
*Now looking scared*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*then remembers*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *glances slightly to the side upon hearing the voice, then remembers*
> *Now looking scared*


*looks into eyes* what did i say about emotions? *sees your eyes move* DONT LOOK AT ME LOOK DEAD AHEAD.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*looking dead ahead, heels together, arms at the side, expressionless, tail bolt upright*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Thank you uhhhhhh *loses consciousness*


*puts you into a stable position* you will be ok boss...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *looking dead ahead, heels together, arms at the side, expressionless, tail bolt upright*


*moves off to side but still in your line of sight* you only speak when spoken to, and end every sentence with sir. respect builds character, and character maintains order.
Private, what is my name?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Captain... James... C... TrashPanda... Sir?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

K! Captain James K TrashPanda. Sir.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Captain... James... C... TrashPanda... Sir?


be more confident, and its a K... ok we got attention down, we can build of that


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*doesn't move*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> K! Captain James K TrashPanda. Sir.


if i call "present arms" you will snap to a right handed salute, keeping your paw at the eyebrow. you will stay there until the call "order arms" is given. Am I clear?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*remembers something, but shows nothing*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, Sir!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Yes, Sir!


*yells* PRESENT ARMS!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*Salutes with right paw*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*paw not hand


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

*walks around you watching you* progress, progress *looks into eyes* dont you dare look at me...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*doesn't look*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

ORDER ARMS!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*looks confused*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*looks nervous*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *looks confused*





Luca Listis said:


> *looks nervous*


ill give u pass here
order arms means go back to attention


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*goes back to attention*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *goes back to attention*


ok, we're getting places
"parade rest", hold hands behind your back, feet go shoulder wide, still looking dead ahead


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

good chart of parade rest, attention and present arms


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*stays at attention waiting for command*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *stays at attention waiting for command*


PARADE REST!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*puts paws behind back, feet shoulder width apart*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

(I need to sleep. I have to get up for school in like 5 hours)


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

(Time zones, ugh)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

alrighty, im liking you. ATTENTION!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> (I need to sleep. I have to get up for school in like 5 hours)


in that case we will do fall out. take a step back, turn around, turn to the right 180 degrees, and walk away


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*back to attention*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*steps back, turns round, turns right, walks away*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *back to attention*


FALL OUT!
*gets room key* you have room 63. go get settled and get some sleep. we will train more tmrw. *walks out of room and heads to my room, number 55*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

*walking* i like that kid, he'll be better then the last one... *changes into comfy clothes and flops into bed*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

(  thanks     )
(Well, this is going to be sort of weird)


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 4, 2019)

*goes to room 63*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> (  thanks     )
> (Well, this is going to be sort of weird)


good night private. i will see you in the morning. *turns on ESPN and drifts to sleep*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*slowly wakes up*


Uggggghhhhh


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

What happened???


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

* falls back asleep*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> What happened???


*smacks* wake up


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ow. Rude


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Ow. Rude


*in mind* lets see if the mind control implant works
*talks* your new name is Private J. M. Impact
What is your name?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Private J. M. Impact


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Can I sleep now???


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Private J. M. Impact


*in mind* HOORAH!
*talks* what do you remember from the past few hours?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Can I sleep now???


a few quick questions and i will send you to a room to sleep


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Getting smacked by you


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Good night, Captain


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Ok


get some sleep, we have a long day tmrw. i gotta train you and @Luca Listis everything for the battlefield. *leaves room and heads to room 55*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Good night, Captain


good night private *gets in bed* man the universe made me a better man *turns on tv*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

*crls up on her bed and falls asleep*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *crls up on her bed and falls asleep*


*watches news and sports and gradually drifts to sleep*


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 4, 2019)

*big ruckus outside* 

Unknown bandit: I SWEAR WHEN I GET OUT OF THESE BINDINGS ILL RIP YOU F**KING NUTS OFF YOU COUNTRY HICK!!!!

Ricky: *carrying a can of gas and a lit cigarette* didn't your mom teach ya not to swear? 

*More bandit yelling as Ricky poors the gas on the bandit, taking a short drag from the cigarette before...*

Ricky: hey, finish this for me. *Flicks cigarette onto the gas soaked bandit*


----------



## dathazelnutboi (Mar 4, 2019)

*bleps about*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

( I know that my characters asleep but daaaaaaang that was bad-a**


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 4, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> ( I know that my characters asleep but daaaaaaang that was bad-a**


What I did?


----------



## dathazelnutboi (Mar 4, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *big ruckus outside*
> 
> Unknown bandit: I SWEAR WHEN I GET OUT OF THESE BINDINGS ILL RIP YOU F**KING NUTS OFF YOU COUNTRY HICK!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yep


Right, night all!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Good morning........
Or some kind of morning at least........

*Yawns*


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

*meows* how is it going... a-a-are y'all having fun... 

(yeah... idk.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Mmmmmmmmh *slowly comes to*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

What happened?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Where am I @Captain TrashPanda?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ohh my chest


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> ( I know that my characters asleep but daaaaaaang that was bad-a**





Luca Listis said:


> Good morning........
> Or some kind of morning at least........
> 
> *Yawns*


good morning


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Where am I @Captain TrashPanda?


boss i took you back to your room and applied first aid *pulls out deformed bullet* this sucker missed your heart by an inch


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> boss i took you back to your room and applied first aid *pulls out deformed bullet* this sucker missed your heart by an inch


I was shot?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I was shot?


idk how, but there was a very small entry wound in your chest
the bullet came from a Colt M1911, this small handgun


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I was shot?


i cleaned the wound and removed the bullet


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> idk how, but there was a very small entry wound in your chest
> the bullet came from a Colt M1911, this small handgun


Who would do such a thing?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Private @Impact29 ik you are up and about...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Who would do such a thing?


not sure. the gun was suppressed, so someone coulda just peeked around the corner and shot you...


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> not sure. the gun was suppressed, so someone coulda just peeked around the corner and shot you...


It hurts


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> It hurts


it will be ok boss. i will go get some meds and change the bandages.
whenever @Luca Listis and @Impact29 wake up i will train them to be soldiers


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*patrols Complex 39* where is everyone...


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*you hear me scream in pain*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *you hear me scream in pain*


*hits that 99 speed and runs into room* boss you ok?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Blood is seeping through the bandage* OW


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Blood is seeping through the bandage* OW


fuckin hell... *changes bandages and applies pressure* boss how long have u been bleeding?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

30 hours ah *winces*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> 30 hours ah *winces*


*suprised* HOW ARE YOU NOT DEAD?!? AND WHY DIDNT YOU CALL FOR SOMEONE?!?!?! *applies pressure and stops the bleeding* whew...


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

I think I need stitches


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Call the doctors


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Call the doctors


*a large door opens and I drive an ambulance from it as the door closes and disappears behind, I get out from the ambulance and walk over*
What's the problem? I am part time medical bearboi.


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*my vision gets blurry*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I think I need stitches





The Universe said:


> Call the doctors


i know first aid, but i will call the docs *sees @Smexy Likeok4™ *  good sir, can u stitch up a gunshot wound?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *my vision gets blurry*


*calls for an IV and blood bag*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

uuugggghhhhhh


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*I was losing consciousness fast*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Stupid bullet


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Stupid bullet


*starts hooking up an IV and begins to poke needle in hand* stay with me boss...


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm right here


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I'm right here


just dont bleed out *sees no medics nearby* k then, lets test my stiching skills *gets ready to patch up wound*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I'm right here


u still alive boss? *finishes stitching wounds*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

also i wonder where @Luca Listis is... he has been away for a while...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*goes to room 63 and bangs on door* @Luca Listis !! What are you doing in there?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*calls @The Universe *  boss @Luca Listis has gone Absent Without Leave... what should we do?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*patrols the complex*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 5, 2019)

Alrighty, I got it.
*pulls out medkit and proceeds to slap @The Universe  with the medkit as it disappears and fully heals him like as if it was a game*
You have been taxed.


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Helloooo wait


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Helloooo wait


*sees you approach Complex entrance* who goes there?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Maybe not. *Leaves*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Maybe not. *Leaves*


odd... *goes back to patrolling*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

mmmmmmh


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> mmmmmmh


boss we had @Luca Listis go AWOL... other then that and @Smexy Likeok4™ healing you up not much has happened..


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

I will activate the mind control implant


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I will activate the mind control implant


boss... i think it might have more negative side affects then we know about...
all i know is @Luca Listis is hiding in the forest. then a random fox under @Zalis Listis came by.
may or may not be the same fur, idk, but we must proceed with caution


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok *tenses up* do you hear something ticking?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ok *tenses up* do you hear something ticking?


*hears very slight ticking* boss get outta here... ill go investigate


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Tries to get up and hears something click* Ummmm that can't be good


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Tries to get up and hears something click* Ummmm that can't be good


*sees wire* shit... someone planted a bomb in here...
boss stay right there i can diffuse it...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Tries to get up and hears something click* Ummmm that can't be good


*freezes detonation mechanism on bomb* there we go.. cmon now step out of bed ill go see if there is anything else


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *freezes detonation mechanism on bomb* there we go.. cmon now step out of bed ill go see if there is anything else


*I step and it explodes but it critically injures me who’s now laying on the floor with my chest blown open*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Help me


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*turns head towards a very loud noise*

*Sees the smoke*

*Pads a little closer*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*stands near the gates, just outside*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m sorry *coughes up blood* you can stay the way you are


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

What do you mean?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m not going to change you what I was doing  was wrong


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

(ahh... i do not know.) 
i'm t-t-trying to sleep...? o wait..


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Help me please


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m not going to change you what I was doing  was wrong


(I had to step away for a sec)
BOSS?!?!?! *sees chest open* oh Jesus this is bad... *starts frantically chanting a healing spell*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ow *I started to go into shock*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ow *I started to go into shock*


*chants faster* ahhhhh.... Allfather help me... bring me healing... *paws glow*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

It’s not working my chest is com—com— *I slowly closed my eyes*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> It’s not working my chest is com—com— *I slowly closed my eyes*


DAMNIT! *hands glow brightly* BY THE POWER YOU HAVE BESTOWED ON ME, YOU ARE HEALED! *puts hands on skin*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*My chest slowly heals too slowly*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *My chest slowly heals too slowly*


*sees it heal* I need something to speed it up... *sees bandages Smexy left behind* this will help a bit... *applies bandages*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *sees it heal* I need something to speed it up... *sees bandages Smexy left behind* this will help a bit... *applies bandages*


*gasps in pain*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I can't be of any help!

And Luca mentioned nothing about gaining healing powers...

SOMEBODY HELP HIM!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *gasps in pain*


Shh... it’s helping... *chest heals a bit faster*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh.

NEVER MIND!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Oh.
> 
> NEVER MIND!!!


*looks up* sir how did you get in here?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Shh... it’s helping... *chest heals a bit faster*


Oh what happened where am I?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *looks up* sir how did you get in here?


Uhh....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Oh what happened where am I?


*in mind* amnesia... this will be fun to deal with
*talks* sir you are in a secure location. You were hit by a bomb, and almost died. Luckily I revived you


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Uhh....


*stands up* sir imma ask you once politely to please head for the nearest exit


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*I shivered*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes. Yes, alright. I'll.... be on my way....


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Leaves, looking very confused*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Why does my body and my head hurt?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Why does my body and my head hurt?


Sir an IED detonated under your feet. You will be sore for a bit


Zalis Listis said:


> Yes. Yes, alright. I'll.... be on my way....





Zalis Listis said:


> *Leaves, looking very confused*


Security protocol sir. If you would like to look around the Conplex, you can get a guest badge from the reception desk
Or be a soldier, either one works


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*from a good distance away*
*thinks about TrashPanda's loyalty and healing powers*
*Feels sorry for the injured universe*
*Continues to slink onwards, feeling unsure of self*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sir an IED detonated under your feet. You will be sore for a bit
> 
> 
> Security protocol sir. If you would like to look around the Conplex, you can get a guest badge from the reception desk
> Or be a soldier, either one works


Ughhhhhh I feel like I have a hangover


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *from a good distance away*
> *thinks about TrashPanda's loyalty and healing powers*
> *Feels sorry for the injured universe*
> *Continues to slink onwards, feeling unsure of self*


*senses distress* you can roam about if u get a guest badge... wonder if I scared him off...


The Universe said:


> Ughhhhhh I feel like I have a hangover


sir you will be very groggy. I will take care of you


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok oh OH OH MY RIBS HURT


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I'll.....
Be fine, thank you.....
None of this makes any sense........

*Heads for forest*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ok oh OH OH MY RIBS HURT


*finds a bed and lays you down* sir everything is ok, I’ll get u some meds...
*thinks* did I scare that guy off? I didn’t mean to just can’t have strangers in here...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> I'll.....
> Be fine, thank you.....
> None of this makes any sense........
> 
> *Heads for forest*


Ok then... *thinks* odd... I have nothing against him, don’t even know em...


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *finds a bed and lays you down* sir everything is ok, I’ll get u some meds...
> *thinks* did I scare that guy off? I didn’t mean to just can’t have strangers in here...


I think I cracked my ribs when I hit the wall


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*I started to cry startling @Captain TrashPanda*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I started to cry*


Shh... it’s ok... *gets some morphine*
(I gtg I’ll be back in a minute)


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

(Ok) It hurts why would someone want to kill me?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

_In a forest_

So, did you know that they had healing powers?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Why didn't you tell me?

I thought you were all about healing.
You know, keeping those we love alive.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Shoots a hateful look*

Whose side are you on?
You met me outside the gates. You reminded me of who I used to be. What's changed, Zalis?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Only my knowledge.

They let me go, Luca! They didn't even seem to mind that I was there.

Look. The Universe was injured, and the Captain healed him. They seem to have such a connection...

What they did to you was wrong. But I think there's more to this than a couple of bullies and a victim.

*Silence*

Luca...

Please, just be honest with me...

What do you know about the bomb?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

What bomb? I know nothing about any bomb.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

w-w-where am i.


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca. I know you so well. And you've been in much more unpleasant circumstances than I have.

I can forgive you for something like that. A one-off.

But you can't deny that you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

(back bois for a few hours)
*checks @The Universe *  vitals are good, he's healing up. *walks back to place bomb exploded* IED... has that crater shape *begins investigating*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I can't believe you! I have never tried to kill anyone. And where would I get a bomb from anyway!!??

*Threatening now*

You don't accuse me of violence. Ever.

*Marches off*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m here.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

_(that last post was still in the forest btw)
_


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> I’m here.


(Forest or military?)


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Mmmmh


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 5, 2019)

I run in with first aid and an x ray machine.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 5, 2019)

Double agent


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh my ribs why me who would want to kill me?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*sees blast patterns* this thing was a pressure cooker, just needed to be tripped off *sees 2 blue hairs* no.... theres no way...


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 5, 2019)

That has medical knowledge and skills


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Oh my ribs why me who would want to kill me?


boss i believe i know who... *walks out and begins to look for @Luca Listis *


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*blacks out from the pain*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

_In the forest
_
*Thinks:
He's still not accustomed to his new form.

I'm sure I can solve this once he's come to terms with it all*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 5, 2019)

I put bandages around Universe’s chest. I give him morphine.


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*a few hours later in the military base*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *blacks out from the pain*


ill come back and wake you up, you are in a good holding pattern


Zalis Listis said:


> _In the forest
> _
> *Thinks:
> He's still not accustomed to his new form.
> ...


that blue bastard is dead meat... *walks into woods with tranquilizer, tracking paw prints*


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

Mmmmmh who’s who’s there?


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2019)

*blacks out again*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*decides to try and be a peacekeeper. This is doable. Neither side is black or white.*

*Walks towards edge of forest with purpose*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *blacks out again*


*over radio* boss its ok... *sees @Zalis Listis * great...


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*slows down*
*Unsure of how to approach*
*Waits for Captain to come to him*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *slows down*
> *Unsure of how to approach*
> *Waits for Captain to come to him*


*cocks gun* move or be removed fox, someone close to you almost killed my boss...


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 5, 2019)

(I won’t be on in a while)


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Close to me?
You don't mean Luca!
I know he wouldn't hurt anyone unless he was under mind control.
Not even one of you...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> (I won’t be on in a while)


(ight i might not see u again until tmrw then so bye)


Zalis Listis said:


> Close to me?
> You don't mean Luca!
> I know he wouldn't hurt anyone unless he was under mind control.
> Not even one of you...


damn right i mean Luca. i know he revolted and built that IED. thats why he went AWOL and he was nowhere to be seen this morning


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

No!
He told me himself he didn't place it!
That bomb was nothing to do with either of us!
And I'm not surprised he ran off, given what you did.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

(i don't know... can't really keep up much...)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> No!
> He told me himself he didn't place it!
> That bomb was nothing to do with either of us!
> And I'm not surprised he ran off, given what you did.


of course he'd say he didnt plant it. he doesnt want punishment.
and all we did was enhance his strength, reflexes, speed, and health.
and if it wasnt you, the who was it? *flips safety on rifle off*
*mind* Mission: Find and capture Private Luca and return him to base


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

now @Zalis Listis , if you will excuse me, a criminal must be brought to justice *starts walking*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*looking indignant*

But-

*Sees there's no happy ending and sighs*
*Raises paws and stands aside*

Do what you will.


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*runs off into the forest*
*Still believes Luca is innocent*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *looking indignant*
> 
> But-
> 
> ...


thank you. would hate to bring you back to... *walks by and puffs cigar* where is that blue fox...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *runs off into the forest*
> *Still believes Luca is innocent*


*sees pawprints leading deeper to forest* hmm... *follows tracks*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*thinks about tracking and infrared and realises that he has no hope of finding Luca before TrashPanda*

LUCA!!! WHEREVER YOU ARE, YOU NEED TO RUN!

THEY'RE GOING TO KILL YOU!!!


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*runs out of forest by a different route to avoid death*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *thinks about tracking and infrared and realises that he has no hope of finding Luca before TrashPanda*
> 
> LUCA!!! WHEREVER YOU ARE, YOU NEED TO RUN!
> 
> THEY'RE GOING TO KILL YOU!!!





Zalis Listis said:


> *runs out of forest by a different route to avoid death*


*mind* Mission Updated: Bring Private Luca back to Complex 39, *ALIVE*, for questioning.
*thinks* copy that base
*follows pawprints and sees them go across a river* hmm... *crosses and keeps following*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*hears yelling*

He's betrayed me. I knew it. He's led them to me.

There's no way I can outrun them with Zalis on their side. He knows me inside out


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*remains still, hopeless*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *remains still, hopeless*


*follows paw prints until they stop at a large tree* odd... *sees claw marks* you can run fox, *kicks tree violently* but you sure can't hide...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*waits for the inevitable*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *waits for the inevitable*


*looks up but cant see anyone* Private, are you up there? *takes a drag of cigar and shakes tree a bit*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Half jumps, half falls down*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I knew you'd find me


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I knew you'd find me


*extends paw* want a hand up?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

What are you playing at!?

Where's that traitor, let me at him!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> What are you playing at!?
> 
> Where's that traitor, let me at him!


*bit surprised* whats his problem? *helps you up* so i wanted to find you to ask you something...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Where is he? He's with you, right?
He's slunk off, hasn't he? The two-faced brat.

What do you want!?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Where is he? He's with you, right?
> He's slunk off, hasn't he? The two-faced brat.
> 
> What do you want!?


whoa whoa whoa... whoa are you talking about? answer that first...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I know he's helping you.
Zalis led you to me, didn't he?
Don't say he didn't. I know he did.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I know he's helping you.
> Zalis led you to me, didn't he?
> Don't say he didn't. I know he did.


umm no you just left really obvious tracks in the light snow *points to long track of pawprints*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Anyway Private here's what i wanted to ask you... *slaps as hard as possible* WHY U TRY TO KILL MY BOSS WITH GODDAMN IED?!?!?!?!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

......

Ha. Haha.
Hahahaha.

A-hahahahahaha!

You want to know... why I tried to kill him!?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

With pleasure


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> ......
> 
> Ha. Haha.
> Hahahaha.
> ...


*knocks you to the ground with the stock of my rifle* dont tell me.. tell Interrogator @Dat Wolf


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

You changed me. Turned me into something I'm not. And what was it you said? Something about the necessity of violence...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> You changed me. Turned me into something I'm not. And what was it you said? Something about the necessity of violence...


*disgusted* dont throw that mess at me. now, you will come back with me the easy way, or the hard way. you choose. *puts rifle away, getting ready for hand to hand conflict*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> You changed me. Turned me into something I'm not. And what was it you said? Something about the necessity of violence...


i made you as a soldier to find others to make soldiers, not to kill the boss.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm coming


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I'm coming


*points* get in front, NOW! *pulls rifle back out* imma make sure you dont make a run for it


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I will tell Dat Wolf exactly how I feel....


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*chuckles, walking as requested*
So I guess I'm the bad guy now! Well that makes perfect sense!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *chuckles, walking as requested*
> So I guess I'm the bad guy now! Well that makes perfect sense!


never said that. you got very close to killing the boss. we will talk more at Complex 39. eyes ahead, walk forward, and not a word


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*shuts up, head down, grinning to self*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *shuts up, head down, grinning to self*


keep moving. *gets to gate and shows badge to guards* head to room 6, on the right


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Looks on from woods edge, confused as to why Luca is smiling*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

*is sitting at table in room 6 listening to Kenny Loggins* my jam...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*opens door* @Dat Wolf i have someone here for you *slightly grimaces**in thoughts* luca isnt gonna come out good out of this...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

*looks up* yes yes @Luca Listis take a seat *point to metal chair in front of small table*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*sits, head down, still smiling*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *sits, head down, still smiling*


*puts your paws into restraints built into the table, which just happen to be adamantium* something funny private? *sits down across from you*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*shakes head slowly, still smiling*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *shakes head slowly, still smiling*


look me in the eyes. is there something amusing? *low growl*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*looks in the eyes, can't wipe off the smile*
Ask away!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*realises something, then snaps out of smiling*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *looks in the eyes, can't wipe off the smile*
> Ask away!


whats rattling around in that mind of yours...


Luca Listis said:


> *realises something, then snaps out of smiling*


thats what i thought... *stands up* Private, where were you this morning at 1128 hours? *mumbles* because obviously it wasnt here...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*standing outside the room* hope Dat doesnt do anything rash, i like that kid... even tho he almost killed the boss...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

What's it to you?

I got a bomb; I set it up.

That's all.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> What's it to you?
> 
> I got a bomb; I set it up.
> 
> That's all.


*looks up in corner of room where a hidden camera is* kid, you know they have that on record now right?
*sighs* now what to do with you... *calls @Captain TrashPanda in* brother i need you for a minute


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

You already knew it was me! What more is there to say!?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *looks up in corner of room where a hidden camera is* kid, you know they have that on record now right?
> *sighs* now what to do with you... *calls @Captain TrashPanda in* brother i need you for a minute


*walks in* what?


Luca Listis said:


> What's it to you?
> 
> I got a bomb; I set it up.
> 
> That's all.


oh... what do i want to do with him?.... well, we could give him a second chance....


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *walks in* what?
> 
> oh... what do i want to do with him?.... well, we could give him a second chance....


*whispers* or we could kill his sorry ass... no one would know....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *whispers* or we could kill his sorry ass... no one would know....


*whispers* no i like him too much... gimme some time...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm good thanks. Just kill me.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Let me tell you the truth. Because you're obviously too blind to see it without my explanation.

Then dispatch of me.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I'm good thanks. Just kill me.


*turns around* why? we made you a better fox, a super soldier. why do you want death?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

we made you a dominant force. you could work with us, cooperate and help us out.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes. You made me a better fox, certainly. I'm actually very grateful to you. You gave me the motivation I needed to do it.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Yes. You made me a better fox, certainly. I'm actually very grateful to you. You gave me the motivation I needed to do it.


*surprised* what a disgrace of a fox...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Without the removal of my pacifism, I would have stood by and watched others forced to adopt uncomfortable and awkward physiques, and have memory wipes and mind control.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *surprised* what a disgrace of a fox...


shut up Dat thats uncalled for


Luca Listis said:


> Yes. You made me a better fox, certainly. I'm actually very grateful to you. You gave me the motivation I needed to do it.


if i keep you here you are a security threat to me and everyone else... i like you tho


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I like you too! Because of you, I could try to kill him!
And now I've failed. There's nothing left for me here.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*glint in eye, suggesting.... Something?*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I like you too! Because of you, I could try to kill him!
> And now I've failed. There's nothing left for me here.


*turns* @Dat Wolf step outside please...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *turns* @Dat Wolf step outside please...


yes sir... *walks out and thinks* that fox is a goner... he had a chance tho... *walks to armory and gets some armor and weapons*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I like you too! Because of you, I could try to kill him!
> And now I've failed. There's nothing left for me here.





Luca Listis said:


> *glint in eye, suggesting.... Something?*


*laughs* man... im surprised and utterly disgusted with you...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

but what should i expect? an ungrateful scumbag try to overthrow me and the boss


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Evil. I suppose it's subjective isn't it?
Each person has a different view on right and wrong...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I suppose that's what the definition of an enemy is.

You're in my way. And I'm in yours.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Kill me, and I'm out of your way for good. How easy for you, and for me, and for everyone.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I suppose that's what the definition of an enemy is.
> 
> You're in my way. And I'm in yours.


*sits* look me in the eyes. what is your goal? kill the furs who made you into who you are?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

To liberate those before me and those after me, who have been or will be altered against their will and recruited to fight against their better nature!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I am a failed Hero.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

So end it.

I'M RIGHT HERE, YOU KNOW!?

RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOUR GODDAMN FACE!


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Or will it weigh upon your conscience?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Because it shouldn't.
I'm your evil, after all, aren't I?
Just as you are mine.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

END ME!

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU????


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> To liberate those before me and those after me, who have been or will be altered against their will and recruited to fight against their better nature!


ahhh, so a freedom fighter? *slams table* you better look me in the eyes when i say this. our job? we make prey into predators, and predators into beasts of nature. our job is to rid the world of normies. look at me! im a raccoon ffs! but guess what, i got my operation, and i am who i am today. we are doing ungrateful furs like you a service.


Luca Listis said:


> I am a failed Hero.


no, more of a martyr *takes out pistol*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> So end it.
> 
> I'M RIGHT HERE, YOU KNOW!?
> 
> RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOUR GODDAMN FACE!


i know *looks into your eyes and sighs* i know...


Luca Listis said:


> Or will it weigh upon your conscience? Because it shouldn't. I'm your evil, after all, aren't I? Just as you are mine.


i lost my conscious a loooong time ago, when i was a private in a failing army...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> END ME!
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU????


alot of things *chuckles* whole lot more than you know


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> END ME!
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU????


my old commanding officer told me "I'd rather die quick or unexpected, and not see the reaper at the door". *holsters gun and sits down* ill let you feel so big and bad for your choice, then let u see the reaper in the doorstep...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*sits and chuckles* think about your decision for a minute. maybe death at the door will change your mind...


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

> no, more of a martyr *takes out pistol*



Well done, applause all around.
You figured it out. Martyrdom.
Well, now that you know, I guess that opportunity is gone.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Hang on....


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm feeling something....


Regret, is it......?


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

*watches...?*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Well done, applause all around.
> You figured it out. Martyrdom.
> Well, now that you know, I guess that opportunity is gone.


man, your sarcastic mouth is annoying sometimes kid


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

> Regret, is it......?



*starts giggling*
Yeah right...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Hang on....





Luca Listis said:


> I'm feeling something....
> 
> 
> Regret, is it......?





Luca Listis said:


> *starts giggling*
> Yeah right...


the youth of the nation, so disrespectful... *looks for the revolver in @Dat Wolf 's desk* here it is *empties all the bullets out but one* ever heard of russian roulette kid?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*serious again*
I've heard of it...
Can't say I know what it is....


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh wait. No, I remember now.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

You're dumber than you look, you know.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *serious again*
> I've heard of it...
> Can't say I know what it is....


*spins chamber and sets revolver on table* take the gun and put it to your head. pull the trigger and see if you live or die. 1 in 6 chance the bullet goes thru your skull
*leans in close* you'll be the one killing you, not me


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Strange this chat is...
*floats away*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> You're dumber than you look, you know.


im not the one playing roulette right now


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

If it ends up on me, I'm a martyr for my cause.
If it ends up on you, the main perpetrator of my injustice is dead. Seems rather one-sided, don't you think?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> im not the one playing roulette right now





Captain TrashPanda said:


> *spins chamber and sets revolver on table* take the gun and put it to your head. pull the trigger and see if you live or die. 1 in 6 chance the bullet goes thru your skull
> *leans in close* you'll be the one killing you, not me


ummm it takes two and i'm not doing it


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

God, I really had to spell it out for you.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> God, I really had to spell it out for you.


*aggravated* pull the fuckin trigger punk


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh. Right.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

How about no?
What're you going to do?

Kill me!?

*Starts laughing*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> How about no?
> What're you going to do?
> 
> Kill me!?
> ...


*takes revolver* ill do it for you then punk-ass bitch *regains composure* little brat... *puts gun on your forehead and pulls the trigger**gun clicks* lucky you! not dead yet


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Asks at gate for a visitor pass thing*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*gradually losing composure*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*listens for noise*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *Asks at gate for a visitor pass thing*


*currently working at visitor gate* here you go sir *looks suspiciously* he looks oddly like that other fox...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda be advised you may have company...


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*hears Luca laughing, but... That doesn't sound like Luca at all*

*Goes to a door labelled 6*

*Knocks*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *hears Luca laughing, but... That doesn't sound like Luca at all*
> 
> *Goes to a door labelled 6*
> 
> *Knocks*


*3 more rounds have gone by, but to no avail* little bastard *hears knock* who's there?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I would like to know where my brother is. Why was he smiling.
Luca, what have you done? Why were you smiling?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Scott take the desk for me *shapeshifts into blue fox and casually walks by room 6 and sees another blue fox* tf is he here for... *hides behind corner*


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

(okay. i do not know anymore. uwu)


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Please, answer the door.
TrashPanda, answer the door.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> I would like to know where my brother is. Why was he smiling.
> Luca, what have you done? Why were you smiling?


he is having a major life realignment right now, come back later? *puts revolver back in desk and pulls out Desert Eagle*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Don't let Luca do it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Please, answer the door.
> TrashPanda, answer the door.


*puts loaded pistol to @Luca Listis 's forehead* this ends here...


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

What kind of realignment?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Can I help?
I'm good at speaking to him...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> What kind of realignment?


HE FINNA SEE THE LORD IN A FEW SECONDS, THIS LITTLE BASTARD!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Can I help?
> I'm good at speaking to him...


*screams* YOU ENTER HE DIES!!!


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*shocked silence*
No.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *shocked silence*
> No.


*silently walks behind you* hey buddy! this is uhhhhh off limits! yea... off limits


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

He lied to me about the bomb, didn't he?

*Enters*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *shocked silence*
> No.


DAMN RIGHT!!! *cocks pistol* SAY HASTA LA VISTA BABY!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> He lied to me about the bomb, didn't he?
> 
> *Enters*


STAY BACK!!! @Dat Wolf SIC EM!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> STAY BACK!!! @Dat Wolf SIC EM!


*shifts into a wolf and shows teeth**low growl* yes brother...


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

You said if I enter he dies! Make up your mind!


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*drifts off*


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> DAMN RIGHT!!! *cocks pistol* SAY HASTA LA VISTA BABY!!!





Dat Wolf said:


> *shifts into a wolf and shows teeth**low growl* yes brother...


*no clips through walls while T-posing*
Hola hablas espanol?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> You said if I enter he dies! Make up your mind!


*has mental breakdown* GODDAMNIT!! *throws gun at wall**breathing heavily*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*as in walks lightly to the gates*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> *no clips through walls while T-posing*
> Hola hablas espanol?


si senor. como estas?


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

*feels scared*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *as in walks lightly to the gates*


there! you snapped my will! called my bluff! you happy?!?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*lets @Luca Listis out* both of you, get out. just get out


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Wait what?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> si senor. como estas?


Sorry I don't speak english


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Why? What have I done wrong? I mean right? What's happening? Why-


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Wait what?


GET TF OUT!!! *kicks over chair and screams in anger*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Sorry I don't speak english


hold up... :V


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

But you...

Why would you let me...


----------



## Tyno (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> hold up... :V


Smoking is bad


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*leaves, feeling very unsure of self*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Why? What have I done wrong? I mean right? What's happening? Why-





Luca Listis said:


> But you...
> 
> Why would you let me...



*screams in rage* YOU CALLED MY BLUFF!!! YOU HAPPY YOU LITTLE BLUE FUCKER?!?!?! GET OUT WHILE YOU STILL CAN!! *kicks door off hinges and storms down the hall*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*starts running*
*Starts crying*
*Doesn't understand*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *leaves, feeling very unsure of self*


*storms down hall and kicks in door to room* GOD FUCKIN DAMNIT!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *starts running*
> *Starts crying*
> *Doesn't understand*


*crawls in bed and has a mental breakdown* i let that trickster snap my will. i didnt finish the mission... i have to do something...


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*follows Luca, feeling very small and hollow*


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 5, 2019)

*looks through a window because the commotion*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *follows Luca, feeling very small and hollow*


*looks at picture of me on the wall as a Private First Class in the Royal Army of the Raccoon Empire* those days are over... i have to finish strong, morals cannot come in conflict... *takes picture and smashes it on the floor* i wont let him get away again... *layers up, grabs weapon, and heads outside complex* they didnt call for a snow storm... didnt realize it was that late either *begins walking looking for any tracks*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

_Forest_
You absolute prick.
You should be dead.
You should be ashamed.
You are not worthy of my company.
And yet here we are.
Because I still believe, in my naïvety, that there's hope for you.

You always used to be the innocent one...


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

i kind of feel bad, or something..


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> _Forest_
> You absolute prick.
> You should be dead.
> You should be ashamed.
> ...


*mind* Mission Updated: Neutralize the twin threats of @Luca Listis and @Zalis Listis at all costs. Success is critical to security.
*thinks* copy base
*looks for any tracks and sees a few small prints* they were out here before the snow... *goes in directions of prints*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Why did he let me go?
What happened there?

....

I wish this was over.
I wish it could go back to how it was before.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Why did he let me go?
> What happened there?
> 
> ....
> ...


*tracks gets stronger* i will end it. he will not stop me again. *begins running for tracks*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah, well you ruined any bloody chance of that happening, didn't you!?

You know so little about the way the world works...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Yeah, well you ruined any bloody chance of that happening, didn't you!?
> 
> You know so little about the way the world works...


*sees two sets of prints* run fox run, but u cant outrun me... *starts sprinting through snowstorm*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Look. You have a new, weird body. So what?
You need to forgive them, because they were only trying to make you better. More fit for survival.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Look. You have a new, weird body. So what?
> You need to forgive them, because they were only trying to make you better. More fit for survival.


*sprints and sees 2 blue foxes outlined in the snow ahead* GET BACK HERE YOU BRAT!


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Don't you see? You were an absolute pushover! They were doing you a great service, and in return-
Run!


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*runs left, while Luca stays put*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Don't you see? You were an absolute pushover! They were doing you a great service, and in return-
> Run!


*hits the 99 speed* imma tear him apart limb from limb... *gets closer*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*awaits the inevitable*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *runs left, while Luca stays put*


*sees one break left and pulls out pistol* where do u think u are going? *shoots you in the leg to stop you from running* its only a flesh wound, just grazed his calf, he will survive...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> *awaits the inevitable*


*sprints even harder, fueled by adrenaline**lowers shoulder and tackles you hard enough to break a few ribs*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

You shot my brother.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Flies back*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*lands very painfully*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> You shot my brother.


*tackles and wraps small paw around throat* and you attempted to kill my boss


Luca Listis said:


> *lands very painfully*


*seething in rage*


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis....


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm sorry.......


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> Zalis....


he'll survive it was only a flesh wound, *stands over you* as for you, you don't share the same fate *cocks pistol* any last words?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*waits for Luca to say something*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Just do it.
Stop prolonging the wait.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> *waits for Luca to say something*


look away


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

He's already dead.....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> Just do it.
> Stop prolonging the wait.


ill give a man for a few last words of choice
so what is it Luca? you gonna apologize? say im sorry? say its worth it?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> He's already dead.....


u gonna die resistant or apologetic?


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm sorry....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I'm sorry....


we all have our regrets, dont we ya little weazel... *puts gun to his forehead* see you in heaven amigo *shoots him in the head*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

*Hears a final yelp*
*Begins to cry*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*stands up*
*mind* threat neutralized. take out @Zalis Listis 
*thinks* copy
*looks over* i aint finished with you yet... *walks over*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

How paradoxical. I'm mourning his death, but not his passing.

What?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

What have I done?


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I tried to save him from himself.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> What have I done?


guilty by association *squats down* you are young, but you arent strong by any stretch of the mind *pulls out knife and stabs you in the stomach* ill give you twenty minutes to bleed out and look at your brother...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> I tried to save him from himself.


it was good knowing you 2. ill find someone more suitable, who isnt a pushover to help us eliminate normies. *stands up*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I tried... To save him... from himself....


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I... don't... deserve... to die....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*walks over and closes Luca's eyes* loved ya kid, but you sealed your fate.
*mind* Mission Accomplished. Return to Complex 39 for debrief
*thinks* c-copy base
*starts to walk away*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I....tried....to.....keep..........the...peace


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> I... don't... deserve... to die....


*looks back* know something. it wasnt personal, just business. ill see u two when i get to the pearly gates


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> I....tried....to.....keep..........the...peace


*says nothing and walks back to base*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

I...



The.... world.....is.....stupid....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> I...
> 
> 
> 
> The.... world.....is.....stupid....


*gets to gate and throws up* what have i done... *falls on knees* Luca was life for life, but Zalis was innocent...


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

DAMN YOU LUCA!!!

*Is ded*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> DAMN YOU LUCA!!!
> 
> *Is ded*


*stands up* i defended the boss from those domestic threats. my mission is complete *thinks* no morals... i got the job done


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

(Well that was intense)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

maybe they'll have some other wack brother or cousin who shows up... *gets inside and cleans room back up*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*looks at photo* the past must die... *throws it away and cleans splintered door up*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

*sees clothes are stained in blue blood* ugh... thats not comin out soon... *changes into hoodie and sweats and sees scars in fur from operation on chest**sighs*


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> maybe they'll have some other wack brother or cousin who shows up... *gets inside and cleans room back up*


(Btw Zalis was gonna have a more colourful scheme for originality, but I was so hooked on the RP I couldn't stop to draw it)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> (Well that was intense)


(another Listis shows up?)
*crawls in bed* what a day...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

Zalis Listis said:


> (Btw Zalis was gonna have a more colourful scheme for originality, but I was so hooked on the RP I couldn't stop to draw it)


(lol ight. another one is gonna show up, right?)
*turns on the tv but cant go to sleep*


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 5, 2019)

(wow, i can't believe i watched it... i...)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2019)

good night @Zalis Listis


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

(I feel like the RP has reached the end of its first chapter/series/episode/whatevs. I don't know what Google will think when they see 8 accounts synced to the same device with the same surname... Or just 8 accounts in general.)


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

(Yeah gnight.)
(Thanks @Impact29 for creating such a great thread idea)
(Maybe I'll delete the Zalis account, think of yet another name, and create a decent, permanent sona)


----------



## Zalis Listis (Mar 5, 2019)

(and sorry @Impact29 that we stole the limelight a bit. Or a lot. Or completely)


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*coughes*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 6, 2019)

i dont even know whats happening anymore im so confused.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Captain!


*walks in* yes boss?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

what u need @The Universe ?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> I wake up and check on @The Universe.


he called for me and i answered, but he didnt respond back


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I check in with @Captain TrashPanda to see how @The Universe is doing.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I asked @Captain TrashPanda how he was feeling today.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I went to eat breakfast.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

*patrols Complex* its oddly quiet...


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I was taking a stroll out of the complex and heading towards the forest.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> he called for me and i answered, but he didnt respond back


i'm right here captain


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I return to the complex with the herbs and berries for healing. I check in on @The Universe.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> i'm right here captain


what u need boss?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*coughs and gasps*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> what u need boss?


Air I need-----


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I bring @The Universe a drink and food.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I also bring in oxygen for him to help him breathe.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey...


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hey...


hello


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey @Kylan Velpa do you need anything?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Air I need-----


*gets oxygen mask* here boss


Kylan Velpa said:


> Hey...


who goes there?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *gets oxygen mask* here boss
> 
> who goes there?


*in celestial* Thanks


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

“Here  @The Universe have something to eat and drink for lunch”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *in celestial* Thanks


np boss *looks up* where did @Kylan Velpa go...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*feeling curious*
*Comes closer*
*Looks at gates.*
Weird...

Like some kind of prison...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *feeling curious*
> *Comes closer*
> *Looks at gates.*
> Weird...
> ...


*patrols outside and sees what looks like a fox approaching* who goes there?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Just a fox. Minding my own business. Looking at these gates.

Well, I suppose I'll be on my way...

*heads for forest, with a spring in his step*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *heads for forest, with a spring in his step*


*confused* huh. odd. just asked who was there... *goes back to patrolling main gate*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*returns, dejected*

*Looks for other landmarks*

*Sees none*

*Sits by the gates and thinks*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *returns, dejected*
> 
> *Looks for other landmarks*
> 
> ...


*turns around to see a fox sitting in the road* buddy you good?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Good...

Compared to what?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Good...
> 
> Compared to what?


*looks behind you at road* well you're sitting cross-legged in the middle of the road looking a bit dejected
are you ok?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Compared to what??

Compared to how I am normally, no. I'm not okay.

Compared to how I should be feeling, I'm very okay, which is not okay!

Okay?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

I should move out of the road...

*Moves, sits down off the road*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh, and thank you...
For you concern.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Oh, and thank you...
> For you concern.


just asked you if u good, slang for you ok
no need to get snappy, and yea do move off the road we have a large shipment in an 18 wheeler coming in
if u want to come in and get warm you can *turns around and goes back to patrolling*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't mean to snap.

Why am I not leaving? I don't even know this place...

Thank you, I would like to come in...
Very much.

*Watery smile*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to snap.
> 
> Why am I not leaving? I don't even know this place...
> 
> ...


*puts rifle on back* follow me


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you...
...
What's your name?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Thank you...
> ...
> What's your name?


Captain James K. TrashPanda. You? *walks to guest desk*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan.
Kylan Velpa.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan.
> Kylan Velpa.


Nice to meet you. Please step up to the desk and stand here *points to 2 yellow pawprints on the floor* we are gonna take a picture and make you a guest badge


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

*working camera* ok Mr. Velpa look at the camera for me *snaps photo and makes badge* here you go *hands @Kylan Velpa badge*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

If you don't mind my asking, what exactly is this place?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Thank you.


*heads to guest lounge* this way Mr. Velpa


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 6, 2019)

_i'm now in the forest... j-j-just saying._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what exactly is this place?


Complex 39, Military base headed by @The Universe .


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Do most military institutes accept guests?
Because I really appreciate your hospitality.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry. I'm asking so many questions.

I don't really need so many answers.

What's the point in such trivial knowledge anyway?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Do most military institutes accept guests?
> Because I really appreciate your hospitality.


on a very limited basis, but if we see a civilian sitting on the road dejected, we offer food and warmth.


Kylan Velpa said:


> Sorry. I'm asking so many questions.
> 
> I don't really need so many answers.
> 
> What's the point in such trivial knowledge anyway?


its all good *gets to open room with some food* get some food and warm up its chilly out there.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you so much...
How long can I stay for?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Thank you so much...
> How long can I stay for?


that badge expires in 24 hours. i can find you a room if you cant find anyone to take care of you in the night.
Just curious... how did you find the base?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

I came to the forest, to see my cousins. I miss them, and it was going to be a surprise.

But I came straight through without seeing either of them and saw this building.

I went back in to find them-

*Voice cracks*

I'm sorry. Don't listen to me.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm going to go back this evening.

I know Zalis would want a tidy place...


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I cried out in pain*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

Who's that?
Is he alright?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Ow my freaking ribs!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

I should go...
Well, thank you again for being so accommodating.
I'm sure I'll be back soon.

*Hands in badge and leaves for woods*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I came to the forest, to see my cousins. I miss them, and it was going to be a surprise.
> 
> But I came straight through without seeing either of them and saw this building.
> 
> ...





Kylan Velpa said:


> I'm going to go back this evening.
> 
> I know Zalis would want a tidy place...


hmm...


Kylan Velpa said:


> I should go...
> Well, thank you again for being so accommodating.
> I'm sure I'll be back soon.
> 
> *Hands in badge and leaves for woods*


no keep the badge, come back sometime


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ow my freaking ribs!


*runs to you* what do you need boss?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ow my freaking ribs!


boss u need meds?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm hungry and thristy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I'm hungry and thristy


*gets water and crackers* starts with this. what else do you want?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

I could use some meds


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I could use some meds


*gets morphine* everythings ok boss *injects morphine*that should help


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I blacked out*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I blacked out*


*checks pulse* hes ok... he'll come back around


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

*walks back outside* bit breezy... i wonder if @Kylan Velpa knows it was me... *pulls rifle out and patrols perimeter*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*arrives at Luca's*
*Doesn't just run away like before*
*Notices Luca's muscles... Weird...*
*Sees that Luca was shot, and Zalis was shot and slashed*
*Turns away*
*Tidies up the messy place as a distraction*
*Slumps, and cries, and goes to sleep on the floor as if the beds were still occupied*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *arrives at Luca's*
> *Doesn't just run away like before*
> *Notices Luca's muscles... Weird...*
> *Sees that Luca was shot, and Zalis was shot and slashed*
> ...


*takes a drag of my cigar and looks to the sky* Allfather, forgive me... cleanse my wicked soul... *sheds a tear* no... no remorse, it had to be done *wipes tear away, shivers, and keeps walking*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

*gets up from desk* looks like my shift in the watch tower facing the forest *puts on bulletproof vest and helmet, gets .50 cal sniper and Colt pistol, and heads up the tower* chilly day... starting to get cloudy too...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

*looks down and sees @Captain TrashPanda *  hey bro! *waves, then looks out into the forest*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *looks down and sees @Captain TrashPanda *  hey bro! *waves, then looks out into the forest*


*looks up* hey lil bro *keeps walking perimeter* wonder what @Kylan Velpa is up to, just wandered off into them woods...


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I shivered in my sleep*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*wakes up*
*sighs*

I'm not going to get any sleep tonight, am I?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

*stands at attention at the front gate*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I gonna take a nap. Wake me up if anyone needs anything. @Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> I gonna take a nap. Wake me up if anyone needs anything. @Captain TrashPanda


*salutes* yes sir!


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Its yes ma’am. @Captain TrashPanda *yawns*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> Its yes ma’am. @Captain TrashPanda *yawns*


*mind* shit
*talks* My apologies ma'am! *stays at a salute*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Stay strong


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *mind* shit
> *talks* My apologies ma'am! *stays at a salute*


Accepted @Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> Stay strong


Yes ma'am!


Diamond Creator said:


> Accepted @Captain TrashPanda


Thank you ma'am!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*lies awake, thinking about Luca*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

*Wakes up* (14:00 in the afternoon) I went to check on @Captain TrashPanda.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

*waits for @Diamond Creator to walk away before going back to attention*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

*report* @Captain TrashPanda “Anything out of the ordinary or anything new come in to the Complex 39”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> *report* @Captain TrashPanda “Anything out of the ordinary or anything new come in to the Complex 39”


No ma'am. All is nominal.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

“Good work soldier” @Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> “Good work soldier” @Captain TrashPanda


Thank you ma'am. *begins patrol around main gate*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

*thinks about @Kylan Velpa and his cousins* imma need some serious mental help... thats gonna haunt me for a long time... *passes under @Dat Wolf 's watch tower*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

*wonders where @Impact29 is and how @The Universe is healing up*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*yells in agony as I wake up*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

OWWWWWWWWWW CAPTAIN I NEED YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> OWWWWWWWWWW CAPTAIN


*hears yell from front gate and bolts back in to your room* yes boss?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*My chest had started bleeding again*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

It just started bleeding I don’t know what happened


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *My chest had started bleeding again*


great... *gets fresh bandages and changes bloody bandages* sleep well sir?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes why won’t this heal


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Yes why won’t this heal


idk boss, it will take time *applies pressure* this might hurt a bit but it will stop the bleeding


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


shh shh shh... its helping *bleeding slows but doesnt stop* lets use those healing powers you gave me *hands begin to glow*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I whimpered*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I whimpered*


boss its all good... *mind* if only @Kylan Velpa could see this...
*hands glow very bright and i touch your chest* easy there...


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I run into @The Universe room and bring in my first aid kit with me.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I started breathing heavily*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

(gtg for a bit)


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Is he alright? @Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

(Aw ok)


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> (gtg for a bit)


Ok


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

(im back and no one but @Kylan Velpa is on. reeeee)
*stands at attention waiting for anyone to come by*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Captain


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Captain


yes sir?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

MY RIBS


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> MY RIBS


what with your ribs? you arent bleeding.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

THEY HURT LIKE HELL


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> THEY HURT LIKE HELL


*gets more morphine* boss healing is painful and takes time. ill try and use my healing powers more. *hands glow*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Mmmmmmmmh


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Mmmmmmmmh


*comforts* there we go... that should feel better...


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*falls asleep with my butt in the air*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *falls asleep with my butt in the air*


*takes hands off* there we go...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

(back from creating 2 new game threads)

*Gives up sleeping*
*Goes to stroke Zalis's tail*
*Resolves to find out who did this*
*Leaves forest in search of answers and justice*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> (back from creating 2 new game threads)
> 
> *Gives up sleeping*
> *Goes to stroke Zalis's tail*
> ...


*patrols front gate* Allfather help me...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*approaches*
Sorry to bother you again so soon...
I was just wondering something...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *approaches*
> Sorry to bother you again so soon...
> I was just wondering something...


*flinches* you scared me. but what do you need Mr. Velpa?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

I just wanted to know who's in the area these days.
I'm probably going to be staying a while, and I have a couple of things to get sorted.
I will definitely need to know who I can talk to...

Could you help with that at all?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I just wanted to know who's in the area these days.
> I'm probably going to be staying a while, and I have a couple of things to get sorted.
> I will definitely need to know who I can talk to...
> 
> Could you help with that at all?


yes.
as far as i know, we are the only base out here. there have been some rogue blue foxes coming thru tho.
we stay peaceful unless attacked.
if you want to stay here for a while, i can clear a way for you to stay in a room here.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I just wanted to know who's in the area these days.
> I'm probably going to be staying a while, and I have a couple of things to get sorted.
> I will definitely need to know who I can talk to...
> 
> Could you help with that at all?


anything else you need sir?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I just wanted to know who's in the area these days.
> I'm probably going to be staying a while, and I have a couple of things to get sorted.
> I will definitely need to know who I can talk to...
> 
> Could you help with that at all?


(also sorry for not responding slow internet)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

No, no, that's fine, that's fine, that's fine...
Fine by me...
I have a slightly more homely place to stay actually...

I presume most guns around here are from this complex? Just... I've never seen a place quite like it before.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

(don't worry about it)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm sorry, what a weird question!
You must think I'm very odd.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> No, no, that's fine, that's fine, that's fine...
> Fine by me...
> I have a slightly more homely place to stay actually...
> 
> I presume most guns around here are from this complex? Just... I've never seen a place quite like it before.


half from here, half we import off the bla- *coughs* i mean, yea of course all the guns are from here.
for all i know, this place was built in the forest for secrecy...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I'm sorry, what a weird question!
> You must think I'm very odd.


no no its all good, i actually like you a bit


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*furrows brow slightly*
*Unsure of what the Bla- is*
*Brightens up*

Well!
That's a relief; I'm glad you're not too weirded out.
Thank you for being so..... Useful?
Helpful! What is wrong with me?
I'm going house now. House? Sorry. I'm, I'm going now.
Bye.
Nice to see you again.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*awkward moment*
*Leaves*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I slowly woke up on the floor* Um Captain?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *furrows brow slightly*
> *Unsure of what the Bla- is*
> *Brightens up*
> 
> ...


ok then... *mind* weird... hope he comes back... also glad i didnt tell him half the guns are black market and untraceable, then we all get arrested for arms trafficking... but hey, imma be arrested for double homicide eventually anyway so fuck it
*talks* be safe in them woods. some mean foxes out there.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up on the floor* Um Captain?


*walks back inside* yes boss?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

How did I get on the floor?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

The Universe said:


> CAPTAIN *loud cracking sound* OWWWWWW


*busts in door* jesus boss what did you do?


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I lay paralyzed on the floor* My back I can’t move


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

OWWWWWW I CAN’T MOVE MY LEGS


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I started to panic*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*very confused, to self*
Mean foxes...?
*Shakes head*

Great. Whoever killed them is in that complex. A highly guarded military complex with no illegitimate way to enter.

I'm going to have to ask directly. Or I'm never going to get any answers.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

CAPTAIN MY LEGS I CAN’T MOVE THEM!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*stops, and returns*
*Sits outside the gates, somewhat frustrated*

(I should probably sleep in half an hour. Just a heads up)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*waits for someone to come*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I am here. @The Universe need help turning over?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

*taps paw sternly*
I can wait all day and night...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *taps paw sternly*
> I can wait all day and night...


*comes back around and sees you sitting in the road* hey mate. wyd sittin in the road again?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *taps paw sternly*
> I can wait all day and night...


(imma assume you went to bed if not do respond)


The Universe said:


> CAPTAIN MY LEGS I CAN’T MOVE THEM!


(check the pm)


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*Tries to move my legs to no avail*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes ow


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Smacks his butt with her tail to make sure he has feeling in his butt.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Watch it


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Just making sure you have feeling in your butt. I will help get you back in bed. *lifts @The Universe up and onto the bed*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Ohhhh why me


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Have a good night!


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Not funny


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

Goes down to the exercise pool to get rid of excess energy. “This is much better”


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Diamond I need some food


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

*Through the speaker* I will be up in a moment. @The Universe


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*sighs*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 6, 2019)

*wakes up from long sleep*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Could somebody get me some food please and into a more comfortable position?


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I dash to the kitchen after taking a shower and drying off and putting my clothes on. I get three hours worth of food for @The Universe


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I get to uni’s room and put him in a comfortable position.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

Ahh thank you


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I place his food on a tray table in his room near him.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*starts to go into a coma*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I attached tubes to an oxygen tank and puts them up his nostrils. I put an iv in his arm attached to a drip bag.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I wrapped a blanket around him


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2019)

*I go into an catatonic state and my stomach growls*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I grow to 10ft tall.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

I grew to be 15 ft tall.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 6, 2019)

*watches again.. because he found nothing to do..?*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 6, 2019)

(I’m getting ready for bed)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 6, 2019)

(goodnight yall hope we can hit this up tmrw) 
*sees @Kylan Velpa asleep on the road* im not gonna let this dude die *pulls him to grass* he can sleep well here... *stands at attention protecting him*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 6, 2019)

*looks out window* oh, wow. I slept for a whole day. Captain won't be happy about that. Oh well. *falls back asleep*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 6, 2019)

(Night all!!)


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*is still in a coma*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*stood at attention beside @Kylan Velpa all night* im tired... but i will protect the civilian...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *is still in a coma*


*walks back in and checks @The Universe pulse* slow,but steady... *hands glow again*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 7, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda how is @The Universe this morning?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> @Captain TrashPanda how is @The Universe this morning?


*snaps to attention* his pulse is slow but steady ma'am. He might need a bit of adrenaline ma'am.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 7, 2019)

Ok. “Thanks soldier” @Captain TrashPanda give him some adrenaline to keep him with us.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> Ok. “Thanks soldier” @Captain TrashPanda give him some adrenaline to keep him with us.


*salutes* yes ma'am *falls out of salute and gives @The Universe a small adrenaline shot*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

* @The Universe 's pulse rises a bit* good, hes comin back around... *goes back outside front gate to see @Kylan Velpa still asleep in the grass* this guy is out of it... *stands at attention waiting for him to wake up*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*calls @Dat Wolf *  lil bro go check on @The Universe ...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Mmmmmmh


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*My back starts to heal*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *calls @Dat Wolf *  lil bro go check on @The Universe ...


ight *gets up from security desk and heads towards the room*


The Universe said:


> Mmmmmmh


u ok sir?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

What happened?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> What happened?


you claimed to be paralyzed... you look ok yho...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh my back


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Oh my back


ur ok sir... everything is ok


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

My back hurts


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*is standing next to @Kylan Velpa who is still asleep in the grass*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*wakes up outside gates, feeling groggy and cold*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Good... Morning...

Not that good, actually.
Is it even morning?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Good... Morning...
> 
> Not that good, actually.
> Is it even morning?


Sir, it is almost 1300 hours.
Why were you asleep in the road?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

This is humiliating. I can't sleep where I belong but I can't stay awake where I don't.

About my cousins...
Would you happen to know what occurred? What person and situation led to their death?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> This is humiliating. I can't sleep where I belong but I can't stay awake where I don't.
> 
> About my cousins...
> Would you happen to know what occurred? What person and situation led to their death?


Who? Who are your cousins?
And its no big deal ive seen weirder things here


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Someone in here shot my cousins. Blue fox brothers named Zalis and Luca. I saw bullet wounds. They were definitely bullet wounds. And the only guns are the ones in your complex. I need answers and someone in there has them.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

I suppose you wouldn't know who though, would you....

Well, what about Luca? Either he trained 25 hours a day for the past six months, or something suddenly changed. Because his form was completely different before I left.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Someone in here shot my cousins. Blue fox brothers named Zalis and Luca. I saw bullet wounds. They were definitely bullet wounds. And the only guns are the ones in your complex. I need answers and someone in there has them.


*mind* damnit i shoulda hid the bodies...
*talks* my condolences. we had a soldier with the name Luca, fitting that description. he went AWOL tho, havent seen him for a few days.
there is a road that leads through the forest. could have been mercenaries, hunters, idk.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I suppose you wouldn't know who though, would you....
> 
> Well, what about Luca? Either he trained 25 hours a day for the past six months, or something suddenly changed. Because his form was completely different before I left.


Luca was here. he came and "volunteered" for a medical project. he was trained a bit, but ran off into them woods.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Someone in here shot my cousins. Blue fox brothers named Zalis and Luca. I saw bullet wounds. They were definitely bullet wounds. And the only guns are the ones in your complex. I need answers and someone in there has them.


however, this "Zalis" fellow doesnt ring any bells
i am deeply sorry for your loss. however, we are not the only ones armed in these woods. rogues, mercenaries, hunters.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

@Kylan Velpa Luca was a good kid. I liked him, and i planned to send a search and rescue team out for him. I had no idea he and that other fox were killed.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*proceeds to patrol interior, having @Kylan Velpa on my mind* jesus, what kind of monster have i become...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*leaves, knowing he will return later.*

There must be someone inside who knows. TrashPanda obviously wouldn't do that. The wolf guy who took my photo looked suspicious though...
I wonder if there's someone else I can talk to...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *leaves, knowing he will return later.*
> 
> There must be someone inside who knows. TrashPanda obviously wouldn't do that. The wolf guy who took my photo looked suspicious though...
> I wonder if there's someone else I can talk to...


*patrols interior and sings marching cadence*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *leaves, knowing he will return later.*
> 
> There must be someone inside who knows. TrashPanda obviously wouldn't do that. The wolf guy who took my photo looked suspicious though...
> I wonder if there's someone else I can talk to...


i hope he comes back... i like him... but he cant know i committed a double homicide... he'd tell the world


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *leaves, knowing he will return later.*
> 
> There must be someone inside who knows. TrashPanda obviously wouldn't do that. The wolf guy who took my photo looked suspicious though...
> I wonder if there's someone else I can talk to...


*sits at security desk listening to Kenny Loggins* all looks well, other then that one fox who slept at the front gate... wonder what he wanted...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *sits at security desk listening to Kenny Loggins* all looks well, other then that one fox who slept at the front gate... wonder what he wanted...


*over radio* aye Dat i need you to head up to Watchtower November, facing the forest. Keep your eyes out for any bogies, including @Kylan Velpa , that fox who slept in the road.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *over radio* aye Dat i need you to head up to Watchtower November, facing the forest. Keep your eyes out for any bogies, including @Kylan Velpa , that fox who slept in the road.


sure thing brother *gets up, grabs .50 cal BMG sniper and a Colt 1911 pistol, and climbs into the watchtower* ugh.. what a hike *pulls up more music on phone and looks out into forest*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*I fell trying to get out of bed with a loud crash*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

OWWWWWW


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I fell trying to get out of bed with a loud crash*





The Universe said:


> OWWWWWW


*walks in* geez boss what now? *helps you up*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*pads out of the forest again*

*Begins to circle the complex*

Bigger than I imagined....
How the hell am I going to find the culprit?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *walks in* geez boss what now? *helps you up*


I fell


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*stands up and finds that I can move my legs again*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Goes to @Kylan Velpa* hello


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I fell


no shit...


The Universe said:


> *stands up and finds that I can move my legs again*


thats good...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*I was all dressed in HALO armor*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I was all dressed in HALO armor*


*admires* nice suit boss. where'd u get that? *looks down at my Battle Dress Uniform jacket, kevlar vest, and BDU cargo pants* nicer then what i have


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*the armor was an emerald green and the helmet has a golden visor that covers my eyes*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *admires* nice suit boss. where'd u get that? *looks down at my Battle Dress Uniform jacket, kevlar vest, and BDU cargo pants* nicer then what i have


I made it myself you like it


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*I let you walk around me*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I made it myself you like it


yea it looks awesome boss 
*mind* nowhere near as reliable as the good ole kevlar vest and pants...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

It saved my life from a nuke once


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> It saved my life from a nuke once


*mind* ok maybe a bit more reliable. then again, i havent been faced with a nuke...
*talks* wow


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

It’s like an old friend to me


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> It’s like an old friend to me


hmm...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

The only problem is... *the visor pops off* yeah that


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *pads out of the forest again*
> 
> *Begins to circle the complex*
> 
> ...


*looks out and sees @Kylan Velpa walking around perimeter**gets radio* aye @Captain TrashPanda do you copy?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> The only problem is... *the visor pops off* yeah that


thats not good


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *looks out and sees @Kylan Velpa walking around perimeter**gets radio* aye @Captain TrashPanda do you copy?


*gets radio* copy Dat. whats up?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Could you get that?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Could you get that?


yea sure *squats down and gets it* here ya go


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks *fixes it*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *gets radio* copy Dat. whats up?


we have a bogey circling the complex, north side near the forest *looks down 10x scope* cant tell who but it looks like a canine of sorts.
can i take the shot?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

I should go greet our “guest”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> we have a bogey circling the complex, north side near the forest *looks down 10x scope* cant tell who but it looks like a canine of sorts.
> can i take the shot?





The Universe said:


> I should go greet our “guest”


no, ill handle it


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*over radio* negative @Dat Wolf hold your fire


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

He’s never met me.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> He’s never met me.


ok *radio* @Dat Wolf ask @Kylan Velpa what his business here is


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*Keeps strolling and examining*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*my voice sounded deeper through the helmet’s moduler*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> ok *radio* @Dat Wolf ask @Kylan Velpa what his business here is


copy


Kylan Velpa said:


> *Keeps strolling and examining*


*yells from the watchtower* HEY YOU! CANINE! WHAT ARE YOU DOING DOWN THERE?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *my voice sounded deeper through the helmet’s moduler*


boss if you will follow me we will meet @Kylan Velpa at the fron gate if he wants to come in *starts walking*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*I went outside still in my HALO armor*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

@Dat Wolf 
*Yelps very loudly*
YAH!!!
Christ, you startled my tail off!
I'm very sorry if this counts as intruding or something, but I don't believe I'm trespassing unless I'm inside the complex...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @Dat Wolf
> *Yelps very loudly*
> YAH!!!
> Christ, you startled my tail off!
> I'm very sorry if this counts as intruding or something, but I don't believe I'm trespassing unless I'm inside the complex...


*points sniper rifle away* sir you walking around the complex looking in at windows and air vents is very suspicious... as if you were casing the facility


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I went outside still in my HALO armor*


*stands at attention at the gate*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

@The Universe 
Oh!
Hello.
Is that some kind of awesome-looking armour? You look awesome. I'm sorry. I couldn't help but point that out.

But...uh, who are you?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @Dat Wolf
> *Yelps very loudly*
> YAH!!!
> Christ, you startled my tail off!
> I'm very sorry if this counts as intruding or something, but I don't believe I'm trespassing unless I'm inside the complex...


i will ask again, what is your business here?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

@Dat Wolf 
What's casing?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @The Universe
> Oh!
> Hello.
> Is that some kind of awesome-looking armour? You look awesome. I'm sorry. I couldn't help but point that out.
> ...


this is my boss


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @The Universe
> Oh!
> Hello.
> Is that some kind of awesome-looking armour? You look awesome. I'm sorry. I couldn't help but point that out.
> ...


I am Universe the boss of this complex


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @Dat Wolf
> What's casing?


you are trying to find a way to break in
i already popped a fool trying to climb a fence over there, so dont try it
Why are you here?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*Extends paw*
Well, it's nice to meet you.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Extends paw*
> Well, it's nice to meet you.


*over radio* @Dat Wolf shut up and be courteous to our friend here


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Extends paw*
> Well, it's nice to meet you.


*accepts paw* Nice to meet you too


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *over radio* @Dat Wolf shut up and be courteous to our friend here


*radio* brother he was casing the complex... acting very suspicious...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Would you like to come inside for a tour?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *radio* brother he was casing the complex... acting very suspicious...


*radio* copy... look out into the woods in case he had someone else back there


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

I insist


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Would you like to come inside for a tour?


*looks to @Kylan Velpa *  sir may i have a word with you?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I insist


boss i need to talk to our visitor for a moment


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Would you like to come inside for a tour?


I would love that very much!

*Too easy!*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> boss i need to talk to our visitor for a moment


Ok


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> boss i need to talk to our visitor for a moment


Okay...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ok captain


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Okay...


*motions to road* step over here rly quick, ya? *to @The Universe * we will be inside in just a moment


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ok captain


thanks boss *walks to area with cameras watching* @Kylan Velpa i need to ask you something...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ok i’ll be in room A113


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

So what is it?
You look a bit solemn...


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*goes to room A113 which is an armory full of my HALO armors*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> So what is it?
> You look a bit solemn...


*gets very stern* i had a sniper in an undisclosed watchtower tell me you were snooping around out back.
what, by chance, were you looking for?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*puts on bulletproof spandex that goes all the way to my neck*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, I can't leave the area, because I have... Unfinished business.

And there's very little to do in these parts, so... I'll just find myself strolling. Strolling and thinking. Near the complex, in the woods, doesn't matter where really.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Well, I can't leave the area, because I have... Unfinished business.
> 
> And there's very little to do in these parts, so... I'll just find myself strolling. Strolling and thinking. Near the complex, in the woods, doesn't matter where really.


*looks less stern* road into town over there *points to road*
Lets get this straight. We have already had one cyber attack on our computers and commandos slipping in. Security levels are high. I shouldn't even let you in.
But because boss wants to give you a tour, I can't stop that.

If any sniper catches view of you casing the complex, like looking at windows and vents, trying to find a way in, you will be shot on sight.
Am I clear?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

@Kylan Velpa are we clear?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*raises paws up, slightly taken aback*
Woah! Why would you even think that?
Heh!
But, um, about the town...

Maybe I should just be honest with you.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 7, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda 
Ooh, you guys are on alert!
You must've had your vitamins today!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *raises paws up, slightly taken aback*
> Woah! Why would you even think that?
> Heh!
> But, um, about the town...
> ...


*throws burnt-out cigar on ground* ah, an ulterior motive.
Be honest. I'm a nice guy. *under breath* most of the time...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm certain, despite your earlier reassurance, that the killer is in your complex. And I can't leave until I've wrapped up this case.

Each time I talk at the gates, it gets more stressful, awkward, and suspicious. And you seemed to close off any further chance of inquiry upon our last talk.

Look, I don't want blood. Or trouble. I just want to know the truth. And to talk about it. I want peace, not war, but I'm afraid of giving the wrong impression.

So instead of hiding the truth, could you tell me it straight, or else direct me to someone who will?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I'm certain, despite your earlier reassurance, that the killer is in your complex. And I can't leave until I've wrapped up this case.
> 
> Each time I talk at the gates, it gets more stressful, awkward, and suspicious. And you seemed to close off any further chance of inquiry upon our last talk.
> 
> ...


*mind* god fuckin damnit...
*talks* follow me. you want answers? *sighs* then come this way *walks into complex to Briefing Room 2*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*thinks: finally!*
Thank you.
*follows*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *thinks: finally!*
> Thank you.
> *follows*


*thinks* Allfather forgive my sins... *walks into room* have a seat please. *flips off normal lights and a few red lights come on**boots up computer and opens file, "Project Rosewood"*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *thinks: finally!*
> Thank you.
> *follows*


*locks door* what I said, about not knowing your cousins? I lied *goes through slides* Project Rosewood was a top secret project headed by the boss to make a small army of super soldiers...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Boss took me and made me into who i am today. *shows picture of small, weak raccoon* that was me back before i had the operation...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*listens intently*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

How the hell did you get Luca to join a cause like that!?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> How the hell did you get Luca to join a cause like that!?


*waves hand* let me go on.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Boss infused my soul with something, not entirely sure what to be honest, and made me faster, stronger, tougher.

But, he also planted a small chip in my brain, giving him control of my mind.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Sorry


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

He made me the soldier and fireproof version of my boy Rocket Raccoon, but also enhanced my abilities.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Sorry


*sighs* my first mission was to find others, bring them hear, have them sign away their rights, and have the same operation done on them...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Your cousin Luca was the first one i found. Him and @Impact29 were talking negative about me and my boss when i showed up and brought Luca here...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

I brought him here, told him to sign on the dotted line, and all would be well.
He did, signing his rights away. We put him under and performed the same operation on him.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*mind:  oh no*
*Expression matches mind*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *mindh no*
> *Expression matches mind*


He woke up, under my control. I didn't see it, but his nature changed. He went from soft to hard, warm to cold...
I tried training him to be my apprentice, but one day he ran off, went AWOL...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*sighs* what I didn't see, was he rigged up an IED in boss's room. He got very close to killing him, if I wouldn't have intervened...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*gobsmacked*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

So then... What about Zalis?
Where does he come into this?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *gobsmacked*


I brought Luca in and questioned him. From there, it went to shit very fast...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> So then... What about Zalis?
> Where does he come into this?


Zalis was hiding in the woods. he trailed Luca in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Zalis broke my will for a split second, allowing them to get away


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*sighs* I regained my composure, but then was assigned a mission that will haunt me until death...
"Neutralize Zalis and Luca"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

I went out into the forest, found Luca... *takes hat off* and i shot him...
i shot him in pure anger...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*begins to sniffle* i was so enraged Luca had almost killed boss that i stabbed Zalis and left him to bleed in the snow...
*starts to quietly sob* I killed your cousins @Kylan Velpa ...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Luca's was personal, but Zalis was collateral... *sobs*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

im sorry @Kylan Velpa ... *sobs and prays under breath*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

*after betrayed silence*
So you turn Luca into a muscly beast, against his will, and enlist him for an army, against his will. This removes his pacifistic tendencies, because what use is a pacifist in a war?

He broke free from the spell, possibly with Zalis's help, and escaped. But something inside him had changed and he tried to end the project RoseWood, at its source.

You came to question the psychopathic Luca, and Zalis stopped you from administering the bullet. You were angry so you killed Luca. That makes sense.

But you killed Zalis in cold blood?

............

You seemed so nice.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

You know, people can change.

Luca would have calmed down if he had been left alone for a bit.....

I can tell why someone like you would scare his socks off.

*Starts weeping*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *after betrayed silence*
> So you turn Luca into a muscly beast, against his will, and enlist him for an army, against his will. This removes his pacifistic tendencies, because what use is a pacifist in a war?
> 
> He broke free from the spell, possibly with Zalis's help, and escaped. But something inside him had changed and he tried to end the project RoseWood, at its source.
> ...


it was collateral. *taps temple* i have a second voice up here... and it gets very loud


Kylan Velpa said:


> You know, people can change.
> 
> Luca would have calmed down if he had been left alone for a bit.....
> 
> ...


*wipes tears from face* i was horrendously wrong... and i have to sleep with it every night...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Zalis was only trying to fix everything.

He just wanted his brother back!

.............

I'm going back. And not returning. For a while, at least.

Don't seek me out.
Don't try to apologise.
I can't forgive you just yet.
But I won't tell anyone either.

That's the best thing for both our sakes.

*Hesitates, then leaves*

It was nice knowing you.
Until the end.

*Leaves*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Zalis was only trying to fix everything.
> 
> He just wanted his brother back!
> 
> ...


*waits until door shuts, then breaks down* if i could have it to do again... *weeps* what kind of sick monster have i become...
*sniffles* he'll be back.. eventually. he'll never consider a cold blood killer a friend, but maybe we will stay in touch...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Zalis was only trying to fix everything.
> 
> He just wanted his brother back!
> 
> ...


*calls @Dat Wolf *  when u see the fox leave, follow him at a distance. i want eyes and ears on him


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *calls @Dat Wolf *  when u see the fox leave, follow him at a distance. i want eyes and ears on him


y-yes brother. are you ok?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> y-yes brother. are you ok?


*snaps* NO GODDAMNIT IM NOT! *breathes* just follow him. keep your distance


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *snaps* NO GODDAMNIT IM NOT! *breathes* just follow him. keep your distance


*surprised* yes sir *thinks* geez... so he wants me to follow @Kylan Velpa ? why?
*thinks more* what did he do to Luca... *quietly gets up and waits for Kylan to walk by*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

*sees @Kylan Velpa walk by* ok, ill wait till he gets out by the road...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Zalis was only trying to fix everything.
> 
> He just wanted his brother back!
> 
> ...


*stealthily trails about 30 feet behind you*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*knocks on door* Is everything ok in there?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain *starts to cry*


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2019)

*I then went to my room and broke down* What have I done?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *knocks on door* Is everything ok in there?


*sobs* y-yea everything's fine


The Universe said:


> *I then went to my room and broke down* What have I done?


*comes out* boss? boss im ok. *thinks* i have to find a way to make up to @Kylan Velpa ...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

*thinks* what if my powers can revive the dead... can i do that?... i could make up to @Kylan Velpa and we could kinda be friends... right? *goes to my room, changes clothes, gets in my bed, and ponders how to make up to those i have wronged*


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 7, 2019)

*knocks on door*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *knocks on door*


*looks up* who is it? *throws on hoodie and sweatpants*


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 7, 2019)

Its your neighbor Ricky, open up.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Its your neighbor Ricky, open up.


*cracks open door* im so mentally distraught im not gonna question how you got in here, but what?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 7, 2019)

*hands you your assault rifle back* thanks for letting me borrow it


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *hands you your assault rifle back* thanks for letting me borrow it


*takes* y-your welcome... anything else i can help you with?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *takes* y-your welcome... anything else i can help you with?


Can i wash my clothes here? My washer broke


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Can i wash my clothes here? My washer broke


yea sure make yourself at home idrc


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m i’m sorry


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *sobs* y-yea everything's fine
> 
> *comes out* boss? boss im ok. *thinks* i have to find a way to make up to @Kylan Velpa ...


I’m a monster


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m a monster


no boss, its on me...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> no boss, its on me...


No I made you what you are it’s my fault


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

But if my boss finds out I could end up in jail or worse


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> But if my boss finds out I could end up in jail or worse


look, imma try to make up to @Kylan Velpa . i wonder if these hands can raise the dead...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*opens my door and looks at you*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

This is my fault I should come with you


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *opens my door and looks at you*





The Universe said:


> This is my fault I should come with you


no.
i got this


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*layers up and goes out to look for @Kylan Velpa *


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*My face was a patchwork of scars*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*goes to room 226 and starts cutting up my chest and belly*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *goes to room 226 and starts cutting up my chest and belly*


*walks in the snow and calls @Dat Wolf * ight recon where u at


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*yells in pain*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Owwwwwww


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *walks in the snow and calls @Dat Wolf * ight recon where u at


*radio* currently trailing @Kylan Velpa . deep in the woods, not too sure where. just look for prints and try to track us, im in the blind...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I then came out of room 226 bleeding*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *radio* currently trailing @Kylan Velpa . deep in the woods, not too sure where. just look for prints and try to track us, im in the blind...


*radio* copy... *starts wandering deeper and deeper into the woods*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

@Diamond Creator ma'am how is the universe? only asking because im on an Search and Rescue mission...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I blacked out bleeding badly*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*looks at the woods* its cold...


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

* walks up to @The Universe passed out on the ground* OMG!!!!! Boss, what happened????? *carries to kitchen and sets on counter* I gotta go get help!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*keeps wandering thru woods smoking a cigar* where is @Kylan Velpa ...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

mmmmmmh


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

* radios Captain* DUDE WE HAVE AN ISSUE.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*starts to clean Universes wounds*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> * radios Captain* DUDE WE HAVE AN ISSUE.


*radios back* Private take care of it.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

I DONT KNOW MEDICAL PROTOCAL!!!!!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *starts to clean Universes wounds*


*sees you* Hey buddy long time no see


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> I DONT KNOW MEDICAL PROTOCAL!!!!!!


*sighs* fine im comin back *runs back and walks in* JESUS @The Universe WHAT DID YOU DO?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

I like to take long naps..... WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOU!?!?!?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *sees you* Hey buddy long time no see


*applies pressure to wounds* geez...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *applies pressure to wounds* geez...


I can't take the guilt anymore


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

What do we do?? *flicks tail nervously*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I can't take the guilt anymore


boss i aint gonna let you die... *hands glow and i start healing wounds*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

UNIVERSE STAY ALIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVEEEEE


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> What do we do?? *flicks tail nervously*


ill handle it


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I can't take the guilt anymore


boss imma sort out this stuff with @Kylan Velpa . dont worry *bleeding stops*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

There must be SOMETHING i can do!!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Ow ow I'm sorry I've been cutting myself. *You notice the scars on my face and muzzle*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

BOSS YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> There must be SOMETHING i can do!!!


shut up and quit panicking


The Universe said:


> Ow ow I'm sorry I've been cutting myself. *You notice the scars on my face and muzzle*


i see... *wounds heal but scars remain* you and me boss... we both need help


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> BOSS YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!!!


I did


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> shut up and quit panicking
> 
> i see... *wounds heal but scars remain* you and me boss... we both need help


yes I do


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

I walk in to see the chaos. I am wearing black power armor with a red eye glass visor and black boots.

"Good heavens what is going on?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> yes I do


*takes you to your room* rest... ill be back later... *goes back into woods looking for @Kylan Velpa *


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Universe cut himself, Cap's messed up, and no one realizes that I'm legally insane!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I walk in to see the chaos. I am wearing black power armor with a red eye glass visor and black boots.
> 
> "Good heavens what is going on?"


*looks* furs who have done horrible things having mental breakdowns
dont question it *walks out*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Universe cut himself, Cap's messed up, and no one realizes that I'm legally insane!


im worse then that...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *looks* furs who have done horrible things having mental breakdowns
> dont question it *walks out*


*Continues looking* I was gonna say...I might wanna sit this one out *I say laughing a bit*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ha! I doubt it!! *opens fridge to look for food while humming Hamilton*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Ha! I doubt it!! *opens fridge to look for food while humming Hamilton*


*walks into snowy woods* gotta find @Kylan Velpa ...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

*Follows Trashpanda into the woods to help*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*follows because it looks fun*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Follows Trashpanda into the woods to help*


*turns around* no. this isnt your fight.
i have wrongs to right...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *follows because it looks fun*


no


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Follows Trashpanda into the woods to help*





Impact29 said:


> *follows because it looks fun*


this isnt yalls fight...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *turns around* no. this isnt your fight.
> i have wrongs to right...


Suit yourself *I say heading back to look for treasure*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*mockingly* ThiS isNT YalLS fIghT
Please, we can handle this.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*groans and cuts self again this time aiming for my throat*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *groans and cuts self again*


DUDE. STAAAAPPP. I will literally slap you if you don't


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

WHY ARE YOU CUTTING YOURSELF?!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*cuts my arm and goes to slit my throat*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

BRO!!!!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

yes?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

* jumps through window and on top of Boss* OH NO YOU DONT


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

NO GET OFF


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*yells through window* CAPTAIN WE HAVE AN ISSUE


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*wrestles blade out of paw*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*struggles to slit my throat*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *cuts my arm and goes to slit my throat*


*Looks at Universe with this face*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *wrestles blade out of paw*


NO *starts to cry*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I did this I deserve to die


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

NO. YOU. DONT!!!


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*tosses blade out window*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Pulls out a hidden blade and tries again*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

DUDE WHAT THE HECK!?!?! *tries to take blade, but gets her muzzle cut in the progress* OW!! DUDE STOP


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry *puts blade away*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ugh, finally!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

No! Bad Universe! Put the blade down!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*my arm and hand are bleeding badly*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm sorry I'm so sorry


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *my arm and hand are bleeding badly*


*hears commotion from half a mile away* boss tryin suicide again... *calls in a care package from space and it crashes into boss's room with a note "dont do it boss. @Impact29 use these meds and heal him up"


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

NO Nooooooo!*Tries to choke myself*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NO Nooooooo!*Tries to choke myself*


ok we have an issue now *sprints back and runs in* GODDAMNIT BOSS STOP IT! *intervenes*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Someone get a doctor!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Is still attempting suicide*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> @Diamond Creator ma'am how is the universe? only asking because im on an Search and Rescue mission...[/





The Universe said:


> yes?


stop cutting yourself


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Someone get a doctor!


GET ME KNOCK OUT GAS!! *holds @The Universe 's arms down*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

THIS IS ALL MY FAULT!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> stop cutting yourself


MA'AM HELP!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

*Gets the knock out gas*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> GET ME KNOCK OUT GAS!! *holds @The Universe 's arms down*


NO NOOOO NOOOOO *struggles*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> THIS IS ALL MY FAULT!





Infrarednexus said:


> *Gets the knock out gas*


*forces mask on face and floods it with knock out gas* BOSS IM NOT GONNA LET YOU DIE!!


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

I come running into the room and help put the mask on Universe. I start patching him up.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *forces mask on face and floods it with knock out gas* boss im not gonna let you die


Get me some morphine!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *forces mask on face and floods it with knock out gas* BOSS IM NOT GONNA LET YOU DIE!!


*blacks out*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *blacks out*


*sighs* geez... where is @Kylan Velpa when u need him...
i gotta find that guy later...


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*looks at Universe warily while holding muzzle* He's gonna be ok, right?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

mmmmmmmh *slowly wakes up*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *looks at Universe warily while holding muzzle* He's gonna be ok, right?


not the time for questions...


The Universe said:


> mmmmmmmh


get me two pair of handcuffs. he needs to have his arms restrained so he cant stab himself


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Hand me some anesthesia!


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Got it! *runs and grabs handcuffs* Here they are.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Got it! *runs and grabs handcuffs* Here they are.


Boss this is for the best *restrains his arms to the bed rail*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> What?


im keeping you alive *makes sure they cant come loose*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ohhhhhhhhh is this a PrOno


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> im keeping you alive *makes sure they cant come loose*


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NOOOOOOOOO


*sighs* its for the best.
*I'm in charge now.*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(call in some medicine for me)


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

(Sorry guys, gtg to achool now!)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *sighs* its for the best.
> *I'm in charge now.*


NO NO NO NOOOOO


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NO NO NO NOOOOO


*sighs* while you mentally rehab, imma run things here.. *my way **floods mask with knockout gas*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Blacks out again*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Blacks out again*


@Impact29 stay here and watch him. he cannot break free.
Now imma run this party.
(gtg)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

mmmmmmmh Where am I?


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> @Impact29 stay here and watch him. he cannot break free.
> Now imma run this party.
> (gtg)


(I am going to go find my boss and help Universe rebel)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> mmmmmmmh Where am I?


keep him sedated. i am going to the main office and taking over. its my time to run this bitch.


Diamond Creator said:


> (I am going to go find my boss and help Universe rebel)


*walks to main office and puts complex in lockdown*


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

*Knocks on complex door* Did somebody order ten tons of pizza with a side order of sardines?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 8, 2019)

*Notices your Roleplay Thread*
"OwO what's this?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*gets on PA* Attention all personnel of Complex 39.
This is Captain James K. TrashPanda. @The Universe is currently... "in recovery". While he is away, I will be in charge.
I am declaring lockdown and marshal law. 
All personnel are ordered to their respective room, and to stay there until we go back to normal.
Have a good day. *thinks* all resistance must be quelled.. I need to go find @Kylan Velpa and resurrect Luca.
Then, the forceful takeover will be finished.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

NOOOOO STOP HIM


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NOOOOO STOP HIM


*remotely locks all the doors in the complex* its my time...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

No please


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I'll do anything


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

*Taps footpaw impatiently* Hello?! I still got ten tons of pizza and a side order of sardines here!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

HELPPPPPP


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Please


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> *Taps footpaw impatiently* Hello?! I still got ten tons of pizza and a side order of sardines here!


*walks to entrance* thank you, heres some money *throws a bag of money and shuts door*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

HELP SOMEBODY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Please


Its time for there to be a change in leadership.
The sun sets, and then it rises.
Your time is done. My time has arrived.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> HELP SOMEBODY PLEASE!!!!


Don't worry, you're cuffed to the bed so you don't kill yourself...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*picks the handcuffs locks with my claw*


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

*Catapults pizza all over the complex* Forgot to mention it was fish and pineapple pizza! ENJOY!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Or am I?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *picks the handcuffs locks with my claw*


*has your door braced* attempt to break free and things will be bad.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Or what you gonna kill me?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Or am I?


*loads assault rifle* Don't do anything regrettable...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Or what you gonna kill me?


Maybe


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Look who's talking look I'm sorry I'll do anything


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Maybe


Don't


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I ripped off the mask*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Look who's talking look I'm sorry I'll do anything


*laughs evilly* too late for apologies senor. Its my time.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Into watch* The chicken has flown the coop it's go time


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Don't


Why not? *pulls little chip out of pocket* You don't control me anymore.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Why not? *pulls little chip out of pocket* You don't control me anymore.


NO  *defeated* fine you win I surrender


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Into watch* The chicken has flown the coop it's go time


Do anything to kill me and it will be the worse decision of your life.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NO  *defeated* fine you win


*in a low voice* Go back to your room, SOLDIER.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *in a low voice* Go back to your room, SOLDIER.


Nope don't control me will never control me.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *presses button on watch and it transforms into HALO armor*


*layers up in kevlar*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Nope don't control me will never control me.


*chuckles* Fight and I will kill you.
Peacefully go back and I won't hurt anyone.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*booming voice* The boss will have your head


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *chuckles* Fight and I will kill you.
> Peacefully go back and I won't hurt anyone.


I don't think so you still don't control me


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *booming voice* The boss will have your head


*cocks gun* Come and take it. *radio* @Dat Wolf i need your assistance


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *cocks gun* Come and take it. *radio* @Dat Wolf i need your assistance


On my way boss *grabs katanas and armor*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I don't think so you still don't control me


You want my head? Come take it off my shoulders.
I still respect you, I would just put you to sleep and lock you away.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

How stupid do you think I am? *sighs* Fine I will run this base with you no more mind control I promise


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> How stupid do you think I am?


I think you are one smart sonuvabitch.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I think you are one smart sonuvabitch.


Can we talk without the violence please?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Can we talk without the violence please?


ITS TOO LATE FOR YOU.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Fine I will run this base with you no more mind control I promise






whatcha gonna do


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

You can help me overthrow my former boss and I will put you in charge of this complex to do whatever you please with it and I will never mind control anyone ever again


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I never wanted it to go this far.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> You can help me overthrow my former boss and I will put you in charge of this complex to do whatever you please with it and I will never mind control anyone ever again


I run this bitch now. *smokes and calls @Dat Wolf * Neutralize @The Universe .


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I admit  what I  did was wrong but do you really want to kill me?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I run this bitch now. *smokes and calls @Dat Wolf * Neutralize @The Universe .


*salutes* Yes sir. *begins walking to his room*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

NO PLEASE


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I admit  what I  did was wrong but do you really want to kill me?





Dat Wolf said:


> *salutes* Yes sir. *begins walking to his room*


actually Dat, just bring him here... ALIVE


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NO PLEASE





Captain TrashPanda said:


> actually Dat, just bring him here... ALIVE


Yes sir. *walks to room and kicks door open*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Glares at you*


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

*Opens portal into complex and steps inside.* You short changed me Fluffbutt! RAAAAAAAGE! *Throws cows everywhere.*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Glares at you*


*stares back* not my call man, easy way or hard way.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> *Opens portal into complex and steps inside.* You short changed me Fluffbutt! RAAAAAAAGE! *Throws cows everywhere.*


*puts pistol to your forehead* ill short change your life if you dont leave. NOW.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *stares back* not my call man, easy way or hard way.


I never wanted it to go this way I'm sorry


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I never wanted it to go this way I'm sorry


*puts hand to sword* look man, one @Captain TrashPanda makes up his mind, u aint changin it. 
Plz make this easy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *puts hand to sword* look man, one @Captain TrashPanda makes up his mind, u aint changin it.
> Plz make this easy


*impatient* Whats taking you so long?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

fine but he has a curse on his head


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *impatient* Whats taking you so long?


I'm coming.


The Universe said:


> fine but he has a curse on his head


*motions* t-this way sir


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I let you lead me out of the room*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*stands in hallway* Hello, boss. *mocks*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*suddenly a mind control chip fell out of my ear*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *stands in hallway* Hello, boss. *mocks*


*walks away* what is about to happen... *sits in room and curls up in a ball*


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *puts pistol to your forehead* ill short change your life if you dont leave. NOW.



Oh..Uhm.. Eeer. That's a nice handgun you have there. Let me just. *Plucks it from your hand and puts it back into the holster.* Much better! Now.. I want the rest.. Like.. Everything.. Your clothes.. Your boots and your motorcycle!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I blinked* Uhhhhh what just happened?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> Oh..Uhm.. Eeer. That's a nice handgun you have there. Let me just. *Plucks it from your hand and puts it back into the holster.* Much better! Now.. I want the rest.. Like.. Everything.. Your clothes.. Your boots and your motorcycle!


Get. Out.
Or you will be shot.


The Universe said:


> *I blinked* Uhhhhh what just happened?


Don't shit with me. *walks behind you*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

No really what just happened


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*you see the mind control chip on the floor*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *you see the mind control chip on the flooR


*squats down* hmm... mind control?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

Eeer.. Why are you being mean to the dragon? Hey Dragon! Whatcha doin'?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> Eeer.. Why are you being mean to the dragon? Hey Dragon! Whatcha doin'?


Mind your business. @Dat Wolf remove this nuisance.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Mind your business. @Dat Wolf remove this nuisance.


Yes sir.


Sqizzle said:


> Eeer.. Why are you being mean to the dragon? Hey Dragon! Whatcha doin'?


*pulls out katana* leave, or you will be forcefully moved out.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

@The Universe were you, or were you not trying to commit suicide earlier?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Was I mean to you?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> @The Universe were you, or were you not trying to commit suicide earlier?


No


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Was I mean to you?


No, but you attempted suicide multiple times.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> No


Hmm.
Welp I'm still running the show.
@Dat Wolf when you are done take this wretch back to his room.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> *pulls out katana* leave, or you will be forcefully moved out.



But I like it here.. That is a NICE sword.. Where did you get it?!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What? no no nonononononono *starts to cry* I wasn't aware of what I was doing!


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

*I’m running to my boss to tell him about the situation in Complex 39.* I made it out of the complex before the lockdown.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> But I like it here.. That is a NICE sword.. Where did you get it?!


Blessed by the Allfather.
Now please leave and come back later.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> What? no no nonononononono *starts to cry* I wasn't aware of what I was doing!


What a shame. We all have our regrets. *squats down to eye level* Im the boss now.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m wearing my best gear and am very stealthy.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I need this job


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> What a shame. We all have our regrets. *squats down to eye level* Im the boss now.


(I'm taller then you)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> (I'm taller then you)


(you're on the floor)
@Dat Wolf lock this pest away


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

*Emergency* I made it to a camaflogue base in the forest and get inside.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I'll never listen to you


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> (you're on the floor)
> @Dat Wolf lock this pest away


Yes boss. *looks at @Sqizzle * ill deal with you later. *drags @The Universe down the hallway by the ears*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

You'll regret this


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

I am planning on having an ambush on the soldiers who come looking for me for medical attention.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> You'll regret this


*chuckles* how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Yes boss. *looks at @Sqizzle * ill deal with you later. *drags @The Universe down the hallway by the ears*


OW OW OW EAR EAR OW


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Where are you taking me?


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

(I am a very experienced military officer) I know everything that went on in the complex.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> Blessed by the Allfather.
> Now please leave and come back later.



Hmm! Since you are polite and not whipping that thing at me and trying to ruin my fur.. Fine fine. *waves and hops back through portal*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> OW OW OW EAR EAR OW


*gets to room* in ya go, you lunatic *throws you in, locks and braces the door shut*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(I built the complex myself)


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

(I know the back of the complex doesn’t lock during lockdown)


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Where are you taking me?


ill bring u some food later *walks back*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*on PA* all armed personnel, to your battle stations. *walks to the back and checks locks* all good... *gets 2 helicopters to patrol the back* shoot on sight...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> *gets to room* in ya go, you lunatic *throws you in, locks and braces the door shut*


*Presses secret switch and the wall slides open* idiots *slips inside and it slides shut*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> (I am a very experienced military officer)


(and so am i) 
*places guards all around and choppers patrolling the woods*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*walks through secret passage way* I'm so glad I built these


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Presses secret switch and the wall slides open* idiots *slips inside and it slides shut*


*goes to main office and kicks feet up on desk* one more problem dealt with... imma chill for a bit... *checks pistol is loaded and puts on some Metallica*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *walks through secret passage way* I'm so glad I built these


*hacks your computer on the desk* wonder what stuff @The Universe has on here...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*the wall slides open and shut quickly* Nope I don't care anymore *continues down secret passage way*


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

*goes to watchtower facing forest with a .50 cal BMG sniper*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *hacks your computer on the desk* wonder what stuff @The Universe has on here...


*computer* data transfer complete


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *computer* data transfer complete


*computer goes to black* damnit... welp, im armed. im safe for now. he can go rot wherever he is.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*keeps walking through secret passage way smiling*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

what an Idiot


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *keeps walking through secret passage way smiling*


*puts on The Unforgiven by Metallica* once i send out a search party for @Kylan Velpa , all will be well


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*the wall opens in the back and I run through* Suckers


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

(i gtg eat lunch)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I'M FREE


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(ok)


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

(Go to 23,35 in the forest) (I am waiting for you)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*runs to #23,35 in  the forest*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

(back)
*on PA* All personnel,
There has been an authority change. I am in charge now.
Currently, @The Universe and @Diamond Creator are out for my head. All are instructed to go to your rooms and stay there.
The battle ensuing will be nasty. I don't want anyone dead but my enemies.
The gates will be open. They can come in and try to take me down.
I will tear their heads off.
The battle has begun.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*opens up the gates and has everyone put in safety* all will fall before me...


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

I wave towards Universe and let him in and give him time to rest and heal.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

*stands at attention in courtyard, waiting for @Diamond Creator and @The Universe to come for me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I was panting* HELP ME!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

this will define who is the chief here... *spits and smokes cigar*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I was panting* HELP ME!


*yells into forest* COME AND GET ME IF YOU DARE.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

I will defend this place with everything i have... i wont let @The Universe back...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(Universe can reincarnate)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> (Universe can reincarnate)


I need to see if i can resurrect the dead... that can wait
I know Uni will be back, power armor and all


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I came back* Go ahead kill me.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I came back* Go ahead kill me.


*sees you and cocks rifle* why should I?
You don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm ready to pay for my crime


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I'm ready to pay for my crime


Which would be what?
Kidnapping me and making me a beast of a soldier?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

controlling you


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I'm ready to pay for my crime


Or are you sorry I turned on you, like @Kylan Velpa 's cousin Luca did to me


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

I stand in from of Universe with my celestial armor and weapons.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> controlling you


*mocks* any man with honor does not die to escape his problems


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m still your guard from the old celestial orca dragon hybrid war.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> I stand in from of Universe with my celestial armor and weapons.


*stands with M249 SAW and kevlar* 


The Universe said:


> controlling you


you coward. *stomps out cigar* there went that little bit of respect i had for you


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> I’m still your guard from the old celestial orca dragon hybrid war.


Aye. Shut up. 
@The Universe I'm not going to kill you. No man of honor would.
Deal with your problems.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

It was a pleasure making your subject go AWOL.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

Luca was an enemy of mine.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

*hears commotion* they must be here...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

(out of rp for a sec but my brother apparently got reply banned from the thread so he finna make another account and get on)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> (out of rp for a sec but my brother apparently got reply banned from the thread so he finna make another account and get on)


(NOOOOOOO!!!)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*wandering aimlessly through forest*
*Hears some sort of commotion*
*Approaches*

WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON!!!!!????


Dat Wolf said:


> (out of rp for a sec but my brother apparently got reply banned from the thread so he finna make another account and get on)


(How long will it take?)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

(IM BACK)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *wandering aimlessly through forest*
> *Hears some sort of commotion*
> *Approaches*
> 
> ...


(im back now)
@Diamond Creator you and @The Universe come to kill me?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> (im back now)
> @Diamond Creator you and @The Universe come to kill me?


KILL!? Oh God no...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> It was a pleasure making your subject go AWOL.





Diamond Creator said:


> Luca was an enemy of mine.


why?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> KILL!? Oh God no...


*hears you walking about 50 feet behind diamond and uni* Aye Kylan! whats up!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

(currently the scene is the courtyard of Complex 39. I am staring @Diamond Creator and @The Universe down. @Kylan Velpa is wandering behind them)


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

He was the reason I went through the war as a crazy superhero.  Making super soldiers into dust.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *hears you walking about 50 feet behind diamond and uni* Aye Kylan! whats up!


How can you be so jovial right now!?
The world has gone to s***!!!

Everyone is fighting. Everyone is dying.

JUST STOP ALREADY!!!!!

It drives one crazy. It upsets the order and destroys lives.

Please... For all our sakes?

Reconcile. Forgive. Make up. Both sides, with each other.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> He was the reason I went through the war as a crazy doctor. Making super soldiers.


Who are you?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> He was the reason I went through the war as a crazy doctor. Making super soldiers.


Who was?


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

Luca’s Uncle was a crazy celestial octofox. Tried to turn me into a super soldier.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> How can you be so jovial right now!?
> The world has gone to s***!!!
> 
> Everyone is fighting. Everyone is dying.
> ...


I have no beef with @Diamond Creator 
@The Universe however, he must be punished. I don't want to kill him..... just hurt him very, very, bad


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

And yea @Kylan Velpa , the world might be going to shit, but im just a sick raccoon with a gun.. so who cares? *laughs insanely*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Diamond Creator said:


> Luca’s Uncle was a crazy celestial octofox. Tried to turn me into a super soldier.


Wait...
Uncle Inalsa, the long lost uncle I never met?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> And yea @Kylan Velpa , the world might be going to shit, but im just a sick raccoon with a gun.. so who cares? *laughs insanely*


You and Universe were so close.
What happened?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I don’t want to kill you I changed you against your will and that was wrong


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Why hurt me?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> You and Universe were so close.
> What happened?


I had a breakthrough... I broke the burdensome yoke off my neck. *crunches mind control chip in the dirt* I'm myself, and I'm callin the shots now


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> And yea @Kylan Velpa , the world might be going to shit, but im just a sick raccoon with a gun.. so who cares? *laughs insanely*


Wait, you were.... under his spell?
The entire time???

@The Universe DID YOU KILL MY COUSINS THROUGH HIM!!!!???


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Why hurt me?


Because... Because... I need to fuckin vent *points gun* and you are the easyist target


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

No I was being controlled too


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Because... Because... I need to fuckin vent *points gun* and you are the easyist target


FINE GO AHEAD


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I don’t want to kill you I changed you against your will and that was wrong


ITS MY TIME TO SHINE, MY TIME TO RUN THE BASE. I DONT NEED YOUR HELP


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> ITS MY TIME TO SHINE, MY TIME TO RUN THE BASE. I DONT NEED YOUR HELP


I BUILT THIS BASE


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

And  why punish me?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

NO NO STOP STOP!!!!
@Captain TrashPanda Give me the gun.
I want to pull the trigger.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What no I built it to help people


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

(this is caps alt)


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> And  why punish me?


Because.... *has mental struggle*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> NO NO STOP STOP!!!!
> @Captain TrashPanda Give me the gun.
> I want to pull the trigger.


No. @The Universe doesnt need to die...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(Ok please don’t kill Universe make him run a base that you built)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> Because.... *has mental struggle*


(Are you TrashPanda?)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> No. @The Universe doesnt need to die...


Just... Let me feel it then.
I've never felt a gun before....


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I stare perplexed*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> (Are you TrashPanda?)


(yes this is my alt)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What’s going on?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> (yes this is my alt)


(Ohhhhh!!! Well "caps lock" and "alt" are keys on a keyboard so that first message confused me)


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

(I am the person controlling Universe and I’m the master of the invention of the mind chip)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(The chip fell out)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

My food bowl is half empty. Someone please refill it before I starve to death


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Ugh! Fine!
Just quit all of this.

@The Universe You don't seem to have done anything wrong.
@Diamond Creator Stop being evil
@Seargent Raccoon Stop being a megalomaniac!

You're all going to end badly if you continue.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you Can I come with you?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Just... Let me feel it then.
> I've never felt a gun before....


fine *unloads completely and checks chamber* this is an AK-47, handle with care *hands rifle over*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*flinches*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

ALRIGHTY! EVERYONE LISTEN!
IM RUNNING COMPLEX 39 NOW!
I WILL FIGHT ANYONE WHO DISPUTES THAT.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

But where will I get my money


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> But where will I get my money


Wellfare.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> ALRIGHTY! EVERYONE LISTEN!
> IM RUNNING COMPLEX 39 NOW!
> I WILL FIGHT ANYONE WHO DISPUTES THAT.


Challenge accepted you peasant!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What that’s not fair


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> What that’s not fair


Life isnt fair, is it...


Infrarednexus said:


> Challenge accepted you peasant!


*shoots in the leg with a rubber bullet*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I need a job


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*Chucks gun to the side*
Useless empty.


*Gives up and goes back*

Anybody who wants to live peacefully, then come with me. We'll live in the forest and never step one foot outside. We won't fight except for the occasional arguments.
It will be paradise.
Follow me if you want that. I will not look back until I get there.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> Life isnt fair, is it...
> 
> *shoots in the leg with a rubber bullet*


*Reeees loudly and leaps towards you to scratch you*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Chucks gun to the side*
> Useless empty.
> 
> 
> ...


knew you were up to something...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I followed to build a new base better then this one*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Reeees loudly and leaps towards you to scratch you*


*slaps* peasant...


The Universe said:


> I need a job


u know what? fuck it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> *slaps* peasant...


*Bites you and knocks a lamp over*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

@Seargent Raccoon Oh and don't bother with any of that "oh I'm so emotional and want to make it up to you" bull****.

You don't care about me, but about power and your conscience.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> have your base back @The Universe


No more mind control I promise


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @Seargent Raccoon Oh and don't bother with any of that "oh I'm so emotional and want to make it up to you" bull****.
> 
> You don't care about me, but about power and your conscience.


You know what? All yall go sing kumbiyah in the forest
im sick of not being regarded, not taken serious


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> No more mind control I promise


*spits on ground* fuck all this *takes cigar and throws it @Kylan Velpa * i actually did want to make up, but fuck me for thinking that. *shoulders weapon and turns around*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I forgive you what I did was wrong your anger is justified but I had no idea what I was doing and now I know how you feel


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> You know what? All yall go sing kumbiyah in the forest
> sick of not being regarded, not taken serious


Have fun running a base with no soldiers.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

This is all my fault


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I forgive you what I did was wrong your anger is justified but I had no idea what I was doing and now I know how you feel


sure you do.. when you stare down the end of a gun, you feel alot of things...
get out


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Have fun running a base with no soldiers.


*calls up @Dat Wolf * we have to do something...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

FINE YOU BASTARD *runs into the forest crying*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> FINE YOU BASTARD *runs into the forest crying*


*mutters* good riddance...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I get a call on my helmet HUD* hello *voice* Your son is dead. *me* NOOOO


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*walks in and redesigns security, reprograms computers, and makes everything look better* I stand alone, i guess...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I started to cry* NOOOOOOOOO Not my son


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*Stands in the open, bewildered.*
*Realises something*
*Literally starts jumping around*
YES YES YES!!!
I DID IT!
NOBODY DIED!!!
Luca would be so proud...
And I didn't even have to threaten suicide.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*you hear my sobs coming from the forest* my s-s-s-s-Son g-g-g-g-g-g-gone


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Get lost, all you dry-nosed jerks!
I've won this battle in the best way possible!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

My son was murdered


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Stands in the open, bewildered.*
> *Realises something*
> *Literally starts jumping around*
> YES YES YES!!!
> ...


*Looks out from Central Security Office into woods to see Kylan dancing* why do i even try to socialize with people?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*hears sobs*
*Enters forest*
Are you...

But who-
How-
Who was your son?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

They killed him


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

They killed my son


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*stands in control room* so empty.. just me, @Dat Wolf , and a handful of soldiers...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Who killed him?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

I wonder if @The Universe is going to try to kill me... *checks vest* kevlar doesnt fail...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*gulps* I DON’T KNOW


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Look i’m sorry about your cousins


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*sits down, looks out at panoramic view of forest, and sings Country Roads Take Me Home*
Why am I this way?... Why am i so violent...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*starts crying again*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I never wanted this


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Is it just me? The way I am?
What am I even doing... whats my purpose here...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What have I done


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

none of this is your fault. You've been manipulated and mind-controlled every step of the way.

You're the nicest person I know right now.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

You mean that?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*feels a slight anger building* why was I made like this... *pulls shirt up and sees scars in fur* why...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I had a wife and a son


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Now my only son is dead


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I WISH I WERE DEAD


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*puts shirt down* I cant let what has happened determine who I am.
If Kylan hates my guts and Uni wants my head on a stick, let it be.
I have to perform my duty......... what even am i supposed to do?
First time i can make my own choices...


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*opens computer and looks at the news* maybe some government will accept me as a living weapon... i can get away...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(Universe doesn’t want his head on a stick Universe was worried about his son)


----------



## Tyno (Mar 8, 2019)

*no clips in*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

And now I have no job no home no son and a guilty conscience.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

What am I going to do


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

What are any of us going to do?

I could go home, but it would feel completely wrong.

Maybe I could reason with Sergeant Raccoon?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*looks out solemnly* maybe I should apologize... maybe attempt forgiveness...
No. That would show weakness. I can’t let them see that. Cold and calculating.. that’s how I have to roll.
I’ll just live here and find someone looking for a deranged super soldier


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

But what for? There are no motives anymore!
Everyone is just wandering aimlessly through the possibilities in their mind with no conclusion.
Either this is some bittersweet ending with no real resolution....
Or it's the quiet before the storm.


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*sobs quietly* showing weakness is unacceptable... I must show them I’m strong under all situations.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

You can heal people right?
What about reviving the dead? You could see your son again!


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> But what for? There are no motives anymore!
> Everyone is just wandering aimlessly through the possibilities in their mind with no conclusion.
> Either this is some bittersweet ending with no real resolution....
> Or it's the quiet before the storm.


*swears under breath* I’ve done enough damage. Might as well try to mend some wounds. *takes off armor, puts on jeans and a hoodie, gets knife, and walks into woods*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*calls out* g-guys? Idk if y’all are out here or not... I need help... ik I’m a sick mental fuck...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m ruined


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> You can heal people right?
> What about reviving the dead? You could see your son again!


They ate him


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Should I give him another chance?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*sighs* @The Universe take the base back. It’s not mine to lead. You built, might as well run it. 
@Kylan Velpa I have caused you much grief. I want to do something to make up... honest.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> They ate him


.................


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I’ll try *I come out of the woods*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*gets on my knees* I’m so sorry... *cries*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> *sighs* @The Universe take the base back. It’s not mine to lead. You built, might as well run it.
> @Kylan Velpa I have caused you much grief. I want to do something to make up... honest.


*Sighs in relief*
I don't know if there's anything you can do to make up. But you already have my forgiveness.
*Smiles warmly, places hand on shoulder*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

It’s ok I’m the one who’s sorry My son was murdered and I don’t want to lose you too *hugs*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

I never wanted to be that guy everyone hated... or that one Psyco everyone feared...


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Sighs in relief*
> I don't know if there's anything you can do to make up. But you already have my forgiveness.
> *Smiles warmly, places hand on shoulder*





The Universe said:


> It’s ok I’m the one who’s sorry My son was murdered and I don’t want to lose you too *hugs*


*places paws on face and weeps*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m sorry I’m so so sorry


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> *places paws on face and weeps*


*Hugs you* hey hey hey it’s okay it’s ok


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I don’t hate you


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *Hugs you* hey hey hey it’s okay it’s ok


I’m a sick monster... a power crazed murderer...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I realized that this was how I calmed my son down*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> I’m a sick monster... a power crazed murderer...


I’ve done much worse


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

I just wanted to be the best soldier... who would turn down being fireproof, super fast, almost unkillable, and super strength?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*laughs*
Luca would be so amazed right now.
We made up! We didn't kill each other!



Seargent Raccoon said:


> I’m a sick monster... a power crazed murderer...



And everyone does stupid things in anger.
No one is exempt from that.


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*weeps uncontrollably*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> I just wanted to be the best soldier... who would turn down being fireproof, super fast, almost unkillable, and super strength?


I’ve been that way every day of my life *little voice* Daddy *me* Son?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*just sits and can’t stop weeping*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I looked and there he was running towards me * OH MY GOSH SON *I opened my arms and let him run into them* Oh I thought you were dead


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*bursts into tears of joy*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*hugs Seargent*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I then started to cry with relief*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*just sits sniffling, pondering why I’m even alive* why am I here...
*sounds start fading away* g-g-guys??


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*starts getting tunnel vision* GUYS?? *starts stumbling around very scared* why am I going blind??


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

What's wrong?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

GUYS?!?!?!?!? *trips on a rock and hits head*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Could this be Diamond Creator?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I gasped*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Could this be Diamond Creator?


No


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Universe, what can do that to someone?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I stared in horror starting to get flashbacks*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*yokui* papa?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

WHAT'S GOING ON!!???


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

No...
Universe!
*Shakes him*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

No no no no no it can’t be


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Still stares hearing flatlines and crying*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*sees a figure approach*
*Blue, vulpine, with a bullet hole in the leg and a gash in the chest. His eyes are dark and empty and his expression is vacant*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*collapses finally*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Noooo it’s eating his heart save him


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Zalis....
But you're...
*Runs towards Zalis's corpse in terror*
*It is still there on the ground*
*The head of the corpse turns to face Kylan*
*Also collapses*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Daddy Help Somebody please help *an ambulance arrives and we are soon airlifted to a hospital*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*a few hours later you wake up to find me hooked up to life support*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

nnnnggggggghhhhhh......... my head *blacks out*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(We’re all in the hospital now)


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*wakes up* fuckin hell..... *vision is blurry, ears are ringing* n-nurse?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Someone?... Help?...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse* sir please stay calm


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

What happened...
He died....


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Mmmmmmh


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I was in a coma*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Son kylan buddy?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Where are we?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse* You’re in the hospital sir


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*vision is still blurry* wh-where is everyone... did i die?....


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*you look and see me hooked up to life support*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*gets nauseous* imma be sick... *looks around for the closest thing to a trash can*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*collapses again, exhausted*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> *vision is still blurry* wh-where is everyone... did i die?....


*nurse* No you’re not dead


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*the life support alarm goes off*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *nurse* No you’re not dead


*throws up in trash can* can someone explain where i am and why my vision sucks?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse* you’re in the hospital sir


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *the life support alarm goes off*


the hell is that... *feels over body looking for knife* ah.. there she is... Blue Steel.. *lays back* NURSE!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> the hell is that... *feels over body looking for knife* ah.. there she is... Blue Steel.. *lays back* NURSE!


*nurse* Yes?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *nurse* Yes?


Where are mi amigos.. @The Universe and @Kylan Velpa ?
and why tf is my vision crap?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*the life support alarm continues to go off until a bunch of doctors run over in concern*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

(main account seems to be working again...)
*ears are ringing loudly* what even happened?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*the nurse points in my direction*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *the nurse points in my direction*


*rolls head over* U-Uni? Kylan? yall there?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse* So that’s what his name is Universe he’s lying next to you


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *rolls head over* U-Uni? Kylan? yall there?


*I made a hey sound*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *nurse* So that’s what his name is Universe he’s lying next to you


*attempts to reach out but arm explodes in pain* OWOWOWOOWOOWOWOWOWOW SHIT! *grimaces*
SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHAT HAPPENED? PLEASE?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

@Kylan Velpa u there man?...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse* It appears that Universe linked his life to you as a last resort to save you


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *attempts to reach out but arm explodes in pain* OWOWOWOOWOOWOWOWOWOW SHIT! *grimaces*
> SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHAT HAPPENED? PLEASE?


*My body spasms at the same time*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*my heart rate skyrockets*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *My body spasms at the same time*





The Universe said:


> *nurse* It appears that Universe linked his life to you as a last resort to save you


*sees this* wha-... imma... awfuckidontfeelsogood.. *passes out from pain and exhaustion*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*sleeping peacefully*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*you suddenly hear my voice inside your head* Hey buddy can you hear me? @Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

(back to the alt account. something about the primary is messed up)
*lays knocked out*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*wakes up*
What's going on?
I don't understand anything anymore...


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *you suddenly hear my voice inside your head* Hey buddy can you hear me? @Captain TrashPanda


*in mind* WHO SAID THAT?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I linked his body to mine though my life force


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> *in mind* WHO SAID THAT?


It’s me Universe


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Yeah...
> What's going on?
> I don't understand anything anymore...


*is having a panic attack in mind while unconscious* wh-whos talking in my head...


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> It’s me Universe


how?... did we die?...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*in mindscape* It’s me Universe I should have warned you first


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> It’s me Universe


*heart rate begins climbing steadily* Uni how did u get in my head?...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> how?... did we die?...


I’m not dead


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

(Holy shiz yall where busy) * notices the others are at the base* Guys? GUYS!!!!


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *in mindscape* It’s me Universe I should have warned you first


how?...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m not dead


It’s perfectly normal well for us celestial dragons


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> (Holy shiz yall where busy) * notices the others are at the base* Guys? GUYS!!!!


(base is currently unmanned. us three are in the hospital. uni and i are unconscious. kylan is awake)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> how?...


Telepathy


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(I’m actually in a coma)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*Sits bolt upright*
Wait I collapsed next to Zalis's body!
Nurse, what happened to the dead body next to me?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m not dead


am-am-am I dead?...


The Universe said:


> It’s perfectly normal well for us celestial dragons


th-then am i alive? how is that possible?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*sprints to hospital* WHERE IS TRASHPANDA AND UNIVERSE


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> am-am-am I dead?...
> 
> th-then am i alive? how is that possible?


Through me


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> (base is currently unmanned. us three are in the hospital. uni and i are unconscious. kylan is awake)


Oops i meant arent


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Telepathy


so i have telepathy powers too?...


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Through me


so i woulda died?... how...
you know what, im not gonna question it


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse points to room*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> so i have telepathy powers too?...


Yes


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*bursts in* GUYS!!!! (In mind: holyfrickdintbedeadpleasenonononono)


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

AHHHHHH HOLY FREAKIN GODS OF ASGARD


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Who are you?


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Boss? Cap??


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*in mindscape* was that impact


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Other fox?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Yes


whoa...


The Universe said:


> AHHHHHH HOLY FREAKIN GODS OF ASGARD


*is still out cold* imma just... sleep... ill... be....................back
*heart monitor begins to slow*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Starts to glow*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

The HR for both of the bosses is good.


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

BOSS WTF IS HAPPENING!?!?!?!?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*the light heals me and I awake screaming*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*feels warm embrace of death slowly coming in* this must be the end..... *heart rate continues to slow down*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

* Panics*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*slaps Cap* NONONO!!!!!! NURSE!! NURSE!!!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*hides under covers*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Nononono *Prays to infinite celestial*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*begins to cry*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Dont leave me nonono stay here dont die nonono


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*sees the pearly gates* its my time?... I will see my maker the Allfather I guess...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

The all seeing the all healing please save my friend father


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*nurse shocks Cap*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> The all seeing the all healing please save my friend father


*pearly gates quickly fade out and i jolt awake screaming*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I suddenly am incased in golden light that is fading as I collapse*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Nurse: CLEAR


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *looks around and sees everyone* oh...


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

CAP!!!! *hugs him* Itjoughtyoudiedohmugosh


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*rubs eyes* fuck... what happened?.. *gets queasy* oh god imma throw up again...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*hugs nurse*
I don't know who you are but I love you.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you father


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*yells while crying* DONT EVER LEAVE ME AGAIN


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *hugs nurse*
> I don't know who you are but I love you.


Dude that was me not the nurse but thanks heart


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Dude that was me not the nurse but thanks heart


Shit nevermind


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

*continues hugging Cap* dontleavemeEVERagain oh god


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*gets can and throws up* bleh... *falls back into bed* i was finna see the Allfather... *sighs*
*looks around and sees @Kylan Velpa *  oh hey... any of yall know how tf we got here?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> *nurse shocks Cap*


(I thought the nurse was a different character, as the above post suggests)


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Nope. *wipes tears*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> (I thought the nurse was a different character, as the above post suggests)


Ya im dumb


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*just looks around and lays back down*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

@Impact29 and what's your name?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I felt a hug then my heart rate started to slow down*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m dying


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

(Hello)


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m dying


*looks over* not today boss *hands also glow*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*I see my father’s palace*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Father


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*can't stand to watch friends die*
*Leaves and waits outside the door*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Wait for me father!


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I see my father’s palace*


*grunts* IN THE NAME OF ALLYFYGHTER, THE MIGHTY AND ALL-POWERFUL FATHER, HEAL @The Universe !! *hands glow so bright it blinds me*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*Sits, and sobs. Cries about Luca and Zalis.*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Wait for me father!


*starts grimacing* CMON NOW... HELP ME ALLFATHER!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*My father’s palace disappears and I wake up crying*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Ffffather


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*hands go back to normal* oowwwwwwwwwwwww... that kicked my ass... fuuuuccc... *throws up again*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ffffather


*thru telepathy* its ok Uni...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Whyyyyyyy I was about to see my father for the first time


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Aw COME ON!!!!!! *slaps Universe*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

STAP DYING


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Whyyyyyyy I was about to see my father for the first time


*telepathy* so was i... its not our time yet...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Seargent Raccoon said:


> *thru telepathy* its ok Uni...


*in thought* I never knew my father or saw him


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Aw COME ON!!!!!! *slaps Universe*


stop...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Aw COME ON!!!!!! *slaps Universe*


Ow


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I was about to see my father


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*lays in bed* i feel horrid...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

If I told you who my father is would you be shocked?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> If I told you who my father is would you be shocked?


hehe... nothing shocks me...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

My Father is none other then Infinite celestial


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*smile and small sigh of relief*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> My Father is non other then Infinite celestial


*little surprised* flex but ok...


Kylan Velpa said:


> *smile and small sigh of relief*


*just lays there thinking about what happened at Complex 39*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

I could feel him in this room he’s proud of me and forgives you


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Who’s your father?


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Who’s your father?


*sighs* i never knew my father... hell my family...
all i know is the Allfather up there has got my back... hes shown it multiple times


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Wait what’s your last name My last name is Celestial


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Wait what’s your last name My last name is Celestial


TrashPanda


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Wait, your first name is Captain?? That explains so much....


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Wait, your first name is Captain?? That explains so much....


No, my full name is James K. TrashPanda.. with the title Captain in front of it.
I served in the Royal Army of the Raccoon Empire as soon as i could join


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*still sitting outside*
*Revelling in the sound of all the familiar voices*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

*sighs* I don't feel like discussing my, "rags-to-uniform" backstory right now... i feel like shit...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2019)

(Main is back up)
ugh... cant wait to get out of here...
*falls asleep*


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

*passes out*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

*leaves, content and complete*
*Feeling wholesome and enlightened, and is now ready to return to real life*

See ya...... I know I'll be back.

*Says goodbye mentally to cousins and friends alike, and leaves*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *leaves, content and complete*
> *Feeling wholesome and enlightened, and is now ready to return to real life*
> 
> See ya...... I know I'll be back.
> ...


*thru telepathy* adios amigo...


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow ok. *secretly falls asleep holding James's paw*


----------



## Seargent Raccoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Impact29 said:


> Wow ok. *secretly falls asleep holding James's paw*


*dreams about life*
(real life calls.. ill catch yall later)


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 8, 2019)

Same, see ya later, guys!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2019)

ok


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 8, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 19, 2019)

*bounces in on a hopper and hops around the furries and repeats doing normal kangaroo high bounces.
*Boing boing boing boing!* 
GDAY MY BOUNCY MATES


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 19, 2019)

*walks in with style* 
Its a me cherie


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2019)

*eyes light up, fans start spinning,  various LED indicators start blinking*

Start up sequence complete
Hello I am S.A.F.I,  Simulated Anthropomorphic Feline Intelligence, at your service.

well this is peculiar... I don’t recall being here... do any of you know where I am?


----------



## morbid-cutie (Mar 19, 2019)

Cheshire flips over from atop the rafters.

“Honest to golly, I dunno. Don’t know why I’m here either...but hiya!!”

He waved enthusiastically at S.A.F.I from his spot above her.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2019)

*Begins scanning surroundings*

It seems as though my scanners are malfunctioning, but from what I’m able to see this appears to be an abandoned settlement.... I could be mistaken,  but I believe this was settlement of hairless bipedal primates....  humans perhaps?  Rather interesting creatures I must say. 

 What do all of you make of this?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 19, 2019)

Well I, being a deer on two legs, think it was inhabitated by other walking deer obviously.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2019)

It might be a mixed species settlement....


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 19, 2019)

Nope. Deer. Totally deer. See those foot prints? *Points to the ground* 

Those are totally Deer shaped leaf patterns. I know these types of things, I have a flower crown.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2019)

*runs a secondary conformation scan cross-referencing database on deer culture*

 You’re right.  where do you suppose they all went?  It looks as though it  was abandoned without warning. they just all left. 

 You’d think they’d be evidence of some kind of skirmish or perhaps valuable possessions they would’ve taken but it seems as though they’ve just vanished...


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah, yeah very intuitive of you. I suppose they all left in a hurry. I only know one thing that can scare off a pack of Deer like this...

*Crouches down low to the ground, looking at the leaves*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 19, 2019)

*looks in confusion*
 What do you mean?  What could possibly  cause them to leave so frantically?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 20, 2019)

*spots a small, white flower*

Just as I thought. It's that time of year for all Deer: Flood Season. These flowers are gonna be all over the place soon enough, and they're gonna take everything over. Any Deer knows their flowers, and this-this right here is Persimmon.

Better watch out. They smell pretty bad.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

Floods....  this could be problematic....  A little rain I can handle, but my system is not designed for submersion....  should we get to higher Ground?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 20, 2019)

I suggest we get weed killer. And fast.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

and we have a bigger problem....  my battery is becoming depleted....  i’ll be able to recharge  by enabling a small nuclear fusion generator but I’ll have to disable my quantum processor as the two interfere with each other.

i’ll still be able to walk around and  follow basic instructions however all higher cognitive functions are handled through an AI that is rendered using the quantum processor.

(also it’s late o’clock IRL and I have to get up early in the morning tomorrow and I probably should’ve gone to sleep a long time ago )

*eyes fade to a dull gray light*

Entering command mode
System can now preform any tasks as requested but will temporarily lack any cognitive ability.  System will also lack the ability to provide verbal responses during this time.  System will resume normal operations after batteries are properly recharged.

(if anyone else responds feel free to continue with them but I’ma get some sleep... Sorry for dropping out so quick)


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 20, 2019)

Is everything alright?

Do you need some help?

Anyone hurt?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 20, 2019)

*hears voices*
*Glances over silently*
*Stares for a minute or so*
*Carries on walking past, slowly and somberly*


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 20, 2019)

So guys, uhhh anyone wanna have sum yummy cupcakes
* Pulls them outta bag*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh yes


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*accidentally drugs cupcake then eats it* uhhhhhhh **thump**


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *accidentally drugs cupcake then eats it* uhhhhhhh **thump**


*hops by and puts you on my back* HOLD ON!
(I bounce higher and higher)


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

*eyes fade back to white light*

battery recharged
cognitive functions restored

well... that was refreshing, what’d I miss?

holup where are you guys going?

*starts running after kangaroo, only barely able to keep up*

*mumbles under breath*
darn these poorly designed legs


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

(


S.A.F.I said:


> *eyes fade back to white light*
> 
> battery recharged
> cognitive functions restored
> ...


(I put you on my back)
G'day! Hold on!


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

*holds on for dear life*

I wAs NoT dEsIgNeD fOr ThIs!!!
WOOOOHHHAHAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *holds on for dear life*
> 
> I wAs NoT dEsIgNeD fOr ThIs!!!
> WOOOOHHHAHAAAA!!!!!


( we hop back to his spot and I put him down,)
U ok mate?


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

Welcome back to our prank show.
*pushes the mattress @The Universe was sleeping on, onto a river and watches the mattress somehow float with the sleeping dragon on it*
This man about to get pranked by the waterfall.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Awakens* AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

GDAY MY BOUNCY MATES *Hands hopper ball to The Universe and gets back on mine and bounces in place*






Come and join me!


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

*still somewhat dazed and speaking incoherently*

wEEEEE thaaaAat was fUUn! CaaaN weee DoOOOO It agIan?

*shakes head and reboots sensory processing units*

woh, you ok little dragon?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

*Recording @The Universe's reaction*
>:3


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *still somewhat dazed and speaking incoherently*
> 
> wEEEEE thaaaAat was fUUn! CaaaN weee DoOOOO It agIan?
> 
> ...


Help me!


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*accidentally pokes a hole in mattress with my claw*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

holup.....

*realises the situation The Universe is in*

uhhhh

UHHHHH

bouncey boy! quit hoping around and do something! here’s a rope  tie it to the end of your hopper and throw it to him! ill hold the other end


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

AHHHHHHHH--glub!


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

KANGAROO DUDE!!!
awww crap
*ties rope to log and throws it into the river*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

*Keeps recording, deciding that they've got it under control, otherwise he would've stopped*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*I'm underwater and can't see the log*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Starts to run out of  air*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

uhhhh UHHHHHH

*stands at edge of water hesitantly*

I was not designed for this.....

*jumps into water only to realize he’s not there anymore*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

... *stops recording* Oh come on... *puts camera away and dives in the water after @The Universe, reaching to grab him to swim him up to the top*
Uugh... This water better not ruin my fluff.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

*system malfunctions*
CRITICAL ERROR! SYSTEM SHORT CIRCUIT DETECTED!
ERROR ERROR ERRRRRR....


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

*hands hopper to everyone*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 20, 2019)

_Walks in with spear, hoping to snag a few rabbits

Sees all the chaos

Decides I'm too sick for this right now

Begins to walk out_


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

*I save whoever they wanted me to save Before that*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Is now unconscious*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

*KANGAROO HOPCPR*!!!!
*I gently bounce on the chest with as much pressure as cpr*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

*system vents open to dry off*
*still not resposive*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*I don't respond at first*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

* I retract my claws and do normal cpr without my hopper and without harming the universe


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*I start coughing up water*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

*heating fans spin up*
system dehumidification in process... estimated time to completion: 4 hours


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

*stares at the unconscious dragon, letting the Kangaroo do his thing as he'd step back and aggressivly shake off all of the water from his fur, getting anything near him completely drenched and himself dry and very fluffy*
Welp... Now I'm a fluffball.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*I wheeze out* what happened?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 20, 2019)

*puts camera away in bag* Somehow you thought it was a good idea to go sleeping in the middle of the river.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

*I groaned*
I wish I hadn't drugged that cupcake


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 20, 2019)

uhhh... what am i seeing...?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 20, 2019)

*looks over shoulder briefly*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

I saved your life


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 20, 2019)

(my life? Or Universe's?)


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 20, 2019)

both


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2019)

I need medical attention


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 20, 2019)

System returning to normal operation.

*sees the universe’s condition*

I got you

* administers first aid*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 21, 2019)

Okay! Hello, I have no idea what is happening.
You look like you're... traveling.... somewhere?

What's with my friend The Universe?
@The Universe Are you alright!?


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 21, 2019)

I can hop you to the hospital! (takes all necessary precautions to make sure he doesn't get hurt when I transport him by hopping)
*hops him (safely and painlessly) to the hospital*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 21, 2019)

Here we are at the hospital!


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 21, 2019)

@S.A.F.I So who are you?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 21, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @S.A.F.I So who are you?


I am an Animoid,  or to be more precise, Felis Domesticus Animoid. I am the first and to my knowledge only one of my species. You can think of me as a sort of “Android Cat” In other words, I am a machine.

However I am still “alive”  or rather I have consciousness. I can think and feel just as you would.  I was created with two primary processors... One of which is just a traditional silicon processor like you might see in a computer or a phone.... the other.... is quantum-based...

That quantum processor is what is responsible for rendering my consciousness.  Without it I would be no more alive than Alexa or Siri.

Alas...  my mind had to come from somewhere. My creator, who interestingly enough is actually human, merged his mind with the instincts of a feline and transferred it to my  quantum processor. He made that sacrifice with full knowledge that it would leave him nothing more than an empty mindless shell.

He’s not gone though for his mind exist with in me I have all of his memories all of his past experiences at his personality skewed a little more towards a feline instinct and personality...  I have many times questioned whether or not I am him but that gets into a deeper meaning of what  consciousness even is and sadly I do not have the answer.

He created me with the desire to make a being that would bring joy and happiness.  An entity  with the logical reasoning and determination of a machine but the compassion of a living creature.

he hoped that such a being would be capable of countering the corruption of society  and help  The beautiful seed of life to thrive without self-destruction.

And that is why I am here....  my sole reason for existing is to better the lives of those around me...  and, with time,  help this world to blossom into a society or every living being is appreciated and is able to thrive without fear of judgment or persecution.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 21, 2019)

I suppose as we are all stuck in the hospital while the universe recovers,  it would only be up appropriate for us to all share our stories....  where do each of you come from... who are you, and what is your purpose in life?


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2019)

*I coughed up more water*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 21, 2019)

u good little dragon dude?

*pushes button to call nurse*


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2019)

“Can’t breathe”


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 21, 2019)

ahhh crap

uhhhhh..... UHHHHHHH......

Nurse!!! NURSE!!!!

oh crap...

*preforms heimlich maneuver*


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

*the nurse runs in with an oxygen mask*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 22, 2019)

nurse nurse! he’s over there!

*points to the universe*

he just started coughing up water and said he couldn’t breathe!


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

*nurse* “oh dear that’s not good” *I coughed up some more water*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 22, 2019)

(Hops around them to cheer them up)


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

*The nurse pumped the water out of me*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 22, 2019)

*sighs with relief*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 22, 2019)

*walks in hospital* yea im here to see a wierd dragon by the name of Uni? can you point me to him?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 22, 2019)

yeh, follow me

*guides  you to the universe’s room*

*knocks on the hospital room door*

uhhhhh

little dragon dude, there’s a panda that wants to talk to you


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 23, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda
Hey. How have you been then?


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2019)

“Hi buddy”


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 24, 2019)

*wow ive missed alot*


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*I really couldn’t breathe at this point*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 24, 2019)

*OH SHOOT*


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

“Can’t....breathe”


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 24, 2019)

*starts hyperventalating*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 24, 2019)

HELP HIM


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*the nurse didn’t know what to do*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 24, 2019)

NURSE YOU DUMB PIECE OF DUNG


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*nurse* “I’ve never treated a dragon before”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*I started coughing and gasping for air*


----------



## Impact29 (Mar 24, 2019)

WELL GET SOMEONE ELSE


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*she calls a code blue and I am immediately rushed to the emergency room*


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*a few hours later I’m in my hospital room with an oxygen mask on*


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2019)

*I slowly woke up and saw you* “hey buddy”


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

*sees the arctic fox*
*Decides to leave introductions for now*
@The Universe how are you feeling...?


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

A little lightheaded but good


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 25, 2019)

(I’m bouncing up and down the hall near universe’s room)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

The Universe said:


> A little lightheaded but good


Glad to hear it. You look like you're recovering okay.
@Impact29 You know, I don't believe I asked your name last time we met. Remember, in the hospital with Universe and TrashPanda?
I'm Kylan.
*Extends paw*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

*is sitting in a snipers perch somewhere* wonder how boss is... and what ever happened to Kylan?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

*sees human walking down road* oh thats a good shot... is that anti-fur slurs i see on his shoulder?... oh yea he finna die for that *lines up scope*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

“Thanks buddy”


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

*Hears gunshot*
*Yelps*
What was that!?
Are we safe here?
I can't leave you here though...

Okay! I'm going to take a look. Just low profile, just a small scout. Because I need to know if we're safe. Any objections?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

Good.
*Creeps into the corridor and navigates a way out through the doorway*
*Sees a dead man on the road*
*Nearly yelps, but restrains himself*
*Glances left and right, and begins to tiptoe to the man*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*follows Kylan Velpa and sees what the body notices a sash with a symbol on his shoulder*

Ive seen this symbol exactly once before in my life.... 

*looks as tho I want to say more but hold my tong*

we need to leave.... NOW

go get the others im going to take a closer look at his body


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *follows Kylan Velpa and sees what the body notices a sash with a symbol on his shoulder*
> 
> Ive seen this symbol exactly once before in my life....
> 
> ...


*Conflicted*
Mm!
.....
Agh. Fine. Just.... make sure he doesn't come to any harm. I was going to take him in there, to the hospital. Maybe you could do that?

I'll go and get them...

*Sprints back to the hospital ward*
Guys S.A.F.I says we need to leave now a man's just been shot and I personally trust a quantum processor over my instincts so we have to go! Do you need help to walk Universe? I'll give you a shoulder.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

no... he's already dead... nothing they could do for him. we just need to get out of here as soon as we can.

*watches as he runs into the hospital*

alright... time to figure out where you came from...

*finds a small com device on his hip and a flash drive*
*puts com in pocket and connects drive to  mainboard*

shit... I haven’t seen encryption like this in decades....

*sits for a second try to decrypt it*

fuck.... I can’t wory about this right now.

*puts drive in pocket*

I wonder who shot you.....  by the looks of  bullet wound I’d say someone must’ve use some form of sniper rifle 

*looks up trying to see who may have shot him*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> no... he's already dead... nothing they could do for him. we just need to get out of here as soon as we can.
> 
> *watches as he runs into the hospital*
> 
> ...


*sees body fall* smoked him! *marks another tally mark in the wall* booyah. *sees @The Universe @Kylan Velpa @S.A.F.I * shit i hope they didnt see that.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

*scopes in* wait a sec... where have i seen that feline.... *looks to see its a robot* OH SHEIT THATS NOT GOOD... meh, its a computer. i shoot her, its just a program dead, not a fur. *lines up on @S.A.F.I *


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

Right. Where are we going. Do we have a destination or direction?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*sees a flash of light as the lens of the scope reflects the sun.  realizes it’s the panda from earlier looks him dead in the eye.  nods her head as though to say “thank you” and then pretend like she never saw him.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

yeah let’s go


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *sees a flash of light as the lens of the scope reflects the sun.  realizes it’s the panda from earlier looks him dead in the eye.  nods her head as though to say “thank you” and then pretend like she never saw him.


*sees the nod, then she turns away* the hell?... odd... *cocks gun and waits for someone else to walk by*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*I struggled to get up but failed*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

hehehe imma scare @Kylan Velpa *lines up scope and fires a few feet in front of him*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*I screamed having a flashback*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*Dives in front takes the bullet with the thick metal siding of my arm*

FUUUUCCKKK


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

“NO NO NO” *I was in the fetal position and shaking*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *Dives in the front takes the bullet with the thick metal siding of my arm*
> 
> FUUUUCCKKK


da fuck? it was gonna hit the ground... fuckin AI. *shoots behind @Kylan Velpa * dance boy...


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*I was having a PTSD flashback*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

“Noooooo”


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*realises what the panda is doing and creates a strong magnetic field to act as a shield and the deflects the bullets*

*looks him dead in the eyes again*

who’s side are you on eh?


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*I was screaming loudly*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *realises what the panda is doing and creates a strong magnetic field to act as a shield and the deflects the bullets*
> 
> *looks him dead in the eyes again*
> 
> who’s side are you on eh?


im my own side... im a sick demented fucker with a gun. do something about it.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*I was crying now*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

do you know who that is?
*points to human corpse*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

furthermore do you know who I am?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> do you know who that is?
> *points to human corpse*


its someone i shot. why? because i can.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

“STOP STOP PLEASE”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> furthermore do you know who I am?


some robot, why should i care?


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*I ran outside in a panic*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> furthermore do you know who I am?


you got a problem robot?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

see that symbol on his sash? thats a symbol for a society whose core function is to eradicate all sentient forms of life that are non-human...

I was created by a human but not one of them.... however...  when I was created he merged his mind with mine making me sentient so although I am a machine I am actually alive... It helped that a creature such as myself might be able to protect from them....

i’m not your fucking enemy....  unless you want me to be and trust me you don’t want me to be

(edit  autoCorrect is a bitch)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> see that symbol on his sash? thats a symbol for a society whose core function is to eradicate all sentient forms of life that are non-human...
> 
> I was created by a human but not one of them.... however...  when I was created he merged his mind with mine that’s giving me some chance so that way I am a machine I am actually alive... It helped that a creature such as myself might be able to protect from them....
> 
> i’m not your fucking enemy....  unless you want me to be and trust me you don’t want me to be


yea and im the president. get out of the road before i shoot my old boss whos curled up on the ground. im a psycho with a gun, ive ran out of shits to give for anyone else


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*looks at the others*

run

*grabs the universe on back and starts sprinting out of there...  never dropping the magnetic field*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *looks at the others*
> 
> run
> 
> *grabs the universe on back and starts sprinting out of there...  never dropping the magnetic field*


get off my lawn... *sits back and takes a drag.* idiots... i shouldnt even be able to have a gun. but hey, they cant stop me. Ill hunt em down, being a psychopath, and kill em all anyway...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

*laughs manically and comes down from the perch*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> get off my lawn... *sits back and takes a drag.* idiots... i shouldnt even be able to have a gun. but hey, they cant stop me. Ill hunt em down, being a psychopath, and kill em all anyway...


I trusted you!!! I forgave you, even though you killed both of my cousins. ZALIS DIDN'T EVEN DO ANYTHING WRONG!!!
And now you're going around killing civilians and shooting at friends!? What kind of a monster are you!?

I have never sworn. Ever. But fuck you, actually! I can't believe anybody could be such a complete asshole! I'm fucking done with you. I'm going home. Don't bother speaking to me again, you utter.... AGH!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

*is about to storm off*
*realises TrashPanda isn't up there anymore*
*glares as he comes down*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I trusted you!!! I forgave you, even though you killed both of my cousins. ZALIS DIDN'T EVEN DO ANYTHING WRONG!!!
> And now you're going around killing civilians and shooting at friends!? What kind of a monster are you!?
> 
> I have never sworn. Ever. But fuck you, actually! I can't believe anybody could be such a complete asshole! I'm fucking done with you. I'm going home. Don't bother speaking to me again, you utter.... AGH!


im sick psycho, what do you expect? i dont even run a unit, i have no purpose.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

shit...  he’s catching up

*grabs kylan’s hand*

holdon

GRAAAAAAAHHHH

*in a huge burst of energy...  everything turns white and after the bright light they are suddenly in a different location entirely and  trashpanda is nowhere to be seen*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> shit...  he’s catching up
> 
> *grabs kylan’s hand*
> 
> ...


ehh... fuck em... imma probably go jump off a cliff anyway. life sucks...


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*collapses to the ground*

 I won’t have much time but I just used a  short range teleporter.. we should be safe... for now... but he is still.... aw crap

Power critical system shutting down!
 *lights turn off entire body goes limp*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

*walks to a cliff* long way down... *sighs* have it coming though...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

What the-
Where-
What-
But-
What the heck!?
Did we-
Am I-
No.
What???
Did we just-
God I'm going insane...
Where the heck are we!???


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 25, 2019)

(ok gtg to bed now)


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 25, 2019)

*Solar panel pops out of chest with a small screen that reads “critical battery reached reactor can’t start until sufficient charge eta 24 hours”*

(ait gn....  also when you get up S.A.F.I is going to act as a limp noodle for a long time because I don’t want her to be toooo op...)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

*he looks off into the distance* i wont be missed... im a monster...


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 25, 2019)

Welp I'm back, I didn't get to track down that herd of deer that tucked tail and left, but I think I have an idea of where they went.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

“Wait I have PTSD”


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2019)

*In thought* Captain please


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 26, 2019)

(Dodges the bullet)


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I am now crying*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

*turns back from the cliff* if @S.A.F.I teleported, she's probably almost dead... i can hunt them down easier...


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

"I didn't want this" *I tried to hang myself*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

"I'm a monster I don't deserve to live"


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*lights start blinking, fans start spinning*

Hello, I am S.A.P.I, Simulated Anthropomorphic Primitive Intelligence. unfortunately, my batteries are depleted so I must run in low power mode. similarly as the rector interferes with my quantum processor... S.A.F.I will be unavailable until i am fully charged.

beginning setup... would you like to connect to a nearby WiFi network? (Y/N)


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I sighed and tapped the y*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

*heads to base and gears up* its time to go be a lunatic *pulls blacks mask over snout*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

beginning wifi setup... please enter SSID followed by the password of the network you would like to connect to
for help, type “help”


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 26, 2019)

*i program s.a.f.i to have the ability to bounce like me and make his own hopper balls without affecting his other software and stuff*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

initiating bounce protocol

*starts bouncing on hopper ball*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Don't we have better things to be doing with our time? Like finding out where the hell we have ended up? Or just staying on the move until we're sure we're safe?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

*loads weapon* hehehe... im comin, and when i come, pain is coming with me. *puts on a helmet and starts walking in the woods*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

*with a only my eyes visible, i start calling out* ohhhhhhhhh @Kylan Velpa ? where arrrreeeee yoooooooooooou?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

*My ears prick up as I hear something off in the distance*

(Gtg. Please don't like kill Kylan for another hour or so)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *My ears prick up as I hear something off in the distance*
> 
> (Gtg. Please don't like kill Kylan for another hour or so)


(ight. i dunno if he finna die tho)

*smells the air* i know you are heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrreeeee... its time for you to go night-night friend. *a sick grin crosses my face*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Don't we have better things to be doing with our time? Like finding out where the hell we have ended up? Or just staying on the move until we're sure we're safe?


I’m sorry, I do not understand:

”Don't we have better things to be doing with our time? Like finding out where the hell we have ended up? Or just staying on the move until we're sure we're safe?”

would you like me to search the web for that?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

*walks ominously through the forest looking for any paw prints*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

*Grabs S.A.P.I's paw and gestures for Universe to follow*
*Leads them, walking quietly, into the forest, where they will have coverage in the trees*
*Whispers* @The Universe, If you can fly then take S.A.P.I up into a tree. I guess you'll have to hide if you're not strong enough.
I'm the only one in full health, so I can lead TrashPanda away.
Agh, I thought we'd teleported further than this....

*Starts running deeper in*
*Not whispering anymore*

Who's there?


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I was hanging from a tree branch unconscious*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Grabs S.A.P.I's paw and gestures for Universe to follow*
> *Leads them, walking quietly, into the forest, where they will have coverage in the trees*
> *Whispers* @The Universe, If you can fly then take S.A.P.I up into a tree. I guess you'll have to hide if you're not strong enough.
> I'm the only one in full health, so I can lead TrashPanda away.
> ...


its your favorite fuckin lunatic


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> its your favorite favorite lunatic


Oh shit no.
*Starts running away, making lots of noise with paws on leaves and melting snow*
*In head: _He's taking the bait..._*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Oh shit no.
> *Starts running away, making lots of noise with paws on leaves and melting snow*
> *In head: _He's taking the bait..._*


*stalks, but senses other furs nearby* something isnt right...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

*wonders what will happen when he is caught*
_Is he going to kill me?
What if he started searching for the others...?
He has greater stamina...
Why on Earth am I trying to outrun a soldier!?_
*Slows to a stop*
*Turns around*
You know, I can't outrun you, can I?
You've had years of training and biologically enhanced legs.
I may as well just surrender and save myself the effort of running.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *wonders what will happen when he is caught*
> _Is he going to kill me?
> What if he started searching for the others...?
> He has greater stamina...
> ...


*fires pistol into a tree about 10 feet to your left* zip it. 
*looks around* there is someone else here...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *fires pistol into a tree about 10 feet to your left* zip it.
> *looks around* there is someone else here...


I think you know there are others. It's a question of where...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I think you know there are others. It's a question of where...


and how do i want to kill em... meh fuck it, ill kill you first.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> and how do i want to kill em... meh fuck it, ill kill you first.


But why? What's changed? You weren't like this before...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> But why? What's changed? You weren't like this before...


im a sick fucker with a gun. alot has changed. mainly my mental health has gone to zero, but thats ok.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> im a sick fucker with a gun. alot has changed. mainly my mental health has gone to zero, but thats ok.


*IDEA!!!*
Wait!
You can kill me if you want to. But I have a deal that might change your mind...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, you know how friendly I am. I can get close to other furs. Earn their trust. Lead them to you.
They wouldn't bother teleporting away if they thought there was no threat.
Because that's what you're after, isn't it? Furry blood, staining your paws, bleaching your mind. Drowning your conscience in a pool of red.
I can help with that. If you let me.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *IDEA!!!*
> Wait!
> You can kill me if you want to. But I have a deal that might change your mind...


im listening


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

What do you think?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

Battery sufficiently charged....
Starting  quantum processor boot sequence....
Synchronizing memory from S.A.P.I to S.A.F.I....
Synchronization complete!  Initializing S.A.F.I

Hello, I am S.A.F.I!
crap...  thank goodness I thought too set the default speech volume to whisper  before the battery died...

*runs self diagnostics*

crap....   teleporter fried... long range scanners down....    offensive systems severely damaged but still operational....  at least the  defensive systems are still up... shit

yo dragon dude... aaaand hes unconscious... grand

well we can't stay here any longer...  time to get moving 

*grabs the universe on back and start hiking the opposite direction from where the others went.*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*eventually comes across the abandoned settlement from before*

hmmm....  my long-range scanners are dead  so I have no idea where they are but hopefully by releasing a masking element I should’ve neutralized any sent trail that would’ve been left behind....  ground is dry enough we didn’t leave tracks so we should be safe for a little bit.

*lays the universe in a small cottage and starts looking around...  being careful not to go too far away*

I wander where that deer lady went.....

*calls out in a voice loud enough that someone close by could hear but quite enough that  trash panda won’t hear it...*

@Liseran Thrstle are you around here?

edit: well that didn’t work.....  anyone know how to @ someone?


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 26, 2019)

w-w-what am i seeing..?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

(A chase, want to join?)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *eventually comes across the abandoned settlement from before*
> 
> hmmm....  my long-range scanners are dead  so I have no idea where they are but hopefully by releasing a masking element I should’ve neutralized any sent trail that would’ve been left behind....  ground is dry enough we didn’t leave tracks so we should be safe for a little bit.
> 
> ...


(You have to spell their name correctly. Thistle not Thrstle)


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *eventually comes across the abandoned settlement from before*
> 
> hmmm....  my long-range scanners are dead  so I have no idea where they are but hopefully by releasing a masking element I should’ve neutralized any sent trail that would’ve been left behind....  ground is dry enough we didn’t leave tracks so we should be safe for a little bit.
> 
> ...


oof.... thanks m8...
@Liseran Thistle 
read the quoted post


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> oof.... thanks m8...
> @Liseran Thistle
> read the quoted post


(No problem. Sorry if I came across as blunt and/or sarcastic)


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> (No problem. Sorry if I came across as blunt and/or sarcastic)


(na u good)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> (You have to spell their name correctly. Thistle not Thrstle)


you'll just trap me


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

What do you mean trap you?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> What do you mean trap you?


i know you and the other 2 will lure me in, and kill me. albeit i am ready to die, i aint goin down that way


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Look. I'm not the pacifist Luca was. Well, used to be before the operation. But I'm not one to kill a fur directly. Friend or foe. And I have instructed my friends to hide. Not to kill.
So I won't kill you, I haven't told them to kill you, and they haven't mentioned anything about killing you.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

i know your games... i play them myself. deception.. i wont fall for it


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> i know your games... i play them myself. deception.. i wont fall for it


I know I would die if I went back on my word! The stakes are so high I can't afford to lie!
Look, I can never respect you for who you are right now. But if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. And I am in a situation where it's join 'em or die.

I'm trying to join you. Not to die.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

( 



  i’m sorry I had to)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 26, 2019)

That's me being more honest than I want to be right now.


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I groaned*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

“No I want to dieeeee”


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*turns around and comes back into cottage*

ah good, you awake....

NOW PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!

who was that? why did they call you there former boss?


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I tried to shoot my self with a gun*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*grabs gun*
The hell are you doing?
 I want some answers NOW!


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I started to cry* “I created him it’s not something i’m proud of” *tries to swallow arsenic pill*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

what do you mean you cre....  WAIT NO!
*tries to grab arsenic pill but he swallows it too fast*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*starts to cough violently*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

“I bioenhanced him”


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

WHY DID YOU DO THAT? WHY CREATE A MONSTER?
*starts shaking him violently*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

“I just said it’s not something I’m proud of”


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

Stop shaking me please


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

oh, sorry... can he be stopped?


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Tries to hang my self*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

Only if you bring him to his senses *I started choking*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*cuts rope down*
ok look... you need to calm down....  and if we’re going to fix this we’re going to need to work together...  and we need to come up with a plan


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

What plan? *I tried popping pills*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*grabs pill bottle*
 where do you keep getting these?
all right...  empty your pockets....


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

*I stared at you confused*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

I don’t know what you’re talking about


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

we can’t plan anything if you keep trying to kill yourself


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ll make a deal you to stop trying to kill yourself and I’ll help you figure out a way to stop this... 
*extends hand... er paw*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

I can’t live with myself *pulls out a sidearm and tries to shoot my self with it*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

grabs a side arm...  well like it or not you’re stuck here....  if I were you I’d try to make amends for what you’ve done.


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

Ok


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

so you’re gonna stop trying to kill yourself.... right?


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ll try


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

Can you help me


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

good, now tell me everything... 
*sits down at table and motions for him to sit in the chair across form me*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

i’ll see what I can do


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

but first I’m a need some details


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

“I made him harder better faster stronger”


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

for what purpose? He’s a soldier of sorts... right?  what did you need a soldier like that for?


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

I wanted to take over the world


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

seems rather ambitious of you...  it seems as though Karma has caught up with you though...


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

I didn’t realize what I’ve  done  until it was too late \


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> seems rather ambitious of you...  it seems as though Karma has caught up with you though...


*hears a commotion* well well well... look who i found *murderous psychopath instincts kick in*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh no he found me


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

shit.... no time for planning... RUN


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> shit.... no time for planning... RUN


*calls out* i can seeeeeeeee youuuuuuu *chuckles evilly* its time to go night-night friend


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*tries to initiate magnetic field*
shitshitshitshitshit
well the shield is not gonna work this time....
oh i got a plan...
RUN FASTER


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *tries to initiate magnetic field*
> shitshitshitshitshit
> well the shield is not gonna work this time....
> oh i got a plan...
> RUN FASTER


you can run... but I will find you friend. *smiles evilly and walks faster*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

uhhhh dragon dude... You created him so you know most about him... does he have any weaknesses?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> uhhhh dragon dude... You created him so you know most about him... does he have any weaknesses?


come here boss... I need to rip your throat out really quick. *chuckles manically and keeps walking*


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 26, 2019)

(Oh yeah... i'm not sure now.) 
(from what i've seen... i might just go


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

uhhhhh oh I have an idea!!!!
PLAN C

*Turns around and throws hopper ball at trashpanda  knocking him back a good bit*

HAHA thank you @Jacob Bender


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> uhhhhh oh I have an idea!!!!
> PLAN C
> *Turns around and throws hopper ball at trashpanda  knocking him back a good bit*
> 
> HAHA thank you @Jacob Bender


*ducks* don't poke the angry bear... now I'm going to have to shut you down.


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*gulps*
uhhhh plan D, run even faster!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *gulps*
> uhhhh plan D, run even faster!


*sprints and comes up right behind you* embrace the inevitable, your time here is done


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

whatdo you even want from us? why kill us?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> whatdo you even want from us? why kill us?


i want his head on a platter, and you helped him. yall both need to go to sleep


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

but look at you you could do so much more!  you’re the most powerful being on the planet why waste your energy on a grudge?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> but look at you you could do so much more!  you’re the most powerful being on the planet why waste your energy on a grudge?


because im a lunatic with a gun, thats why


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

but you could do so much more!  you could save countless lives and the world would praise you


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> but you could do so much more!  you could save countless lives and the world would praise you


why would i do that? no fun in that. besides, i was made to kill, not to save


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

fine...  if that’s all you are capable of.... than  serve your purpose...
*stops, turns around, and holds hands out  welcoming an attack*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> fine...  if that’s all you are capable of.... than  serve your purpose...
> *stops, turns around, and holds hands out  welcoming an attack*


*screams and charges*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*Runs at trashpanda only to tuck and roll  just between his legs And in the process throws something at his rifle that causes it to shatter instantly*
 it seems you have no gun anymore...  let’s see what you can really do!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *Runs at trashpanda only to tuck and roll  just between his legs And in the process throws something at his rifle that causes it to shatter instantly*
> it seems you have no gun anymore...  let’s see what you can really do!


*pulls out knife* lets get stabby *charges and slashes your rib cage*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

warning: primary power cell compromised...  falling back to reserve...

my my a nasty one you are..... but that was a  mistake....  you see the chemicals in my power cells are highly corrosive especially against stainless steel.... Well it seems you’ve only got a few m jabs with that knife before it’ll shatter... slash wisely my friend


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> morning primary power cell compromised...  falling back to reserve...
> 
> my my a nasty one you are..... but that was a  mistake....  you see the chemicals in my power cells are highly corrosive especially against stainless steel.... Well it seems you’ve only got a few more jabs with that knife before it’ll shatter... slash wisely my friend


who do you think I am? *slashes arms* always have a reserve *pulls out dagger and swipes for the neck*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

* jumps back barely dodging attack*
 you seem to be forgetting...  i’m an animoid...  you attack me as though I’ve got flesh and bone


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> * jumps back barely dodging attack*
> you seem to be forgetting...  i’m an animoid...  you attack me as though I’ve got flesh and bone


my mistake. let me just take that head off your shoulders. *cuts through torso from hips to neck*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 26, 2019)

*all lights glow red*
 System failure eminent...  initiating self-destruct sequence in
3
2
1
see ya m8


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 27, 2019)

*_What the heck am I supposed to do now!? He just darted off to kill everyone else...._*
Ahhh shit.
Wait....
If this is the same forest then we're really close to the military complex!
*Starts sprinting for the edge of the forest, then begins to follow it round clockwise*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

“Please don’t kill me I’ll do anything”


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

*Strolls in like nothing is happening* 
Hiya pals!


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

Eek


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

*mreow* How are you, uhh...


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

Universe


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Well then, thats one heck of a name!
How are you, I'm Luna!


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 27, 2019)

(uhh...)

i don't know where i am, and i am scared.


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi random kitty! Im Luna!


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

Scared *Trips and gets severely wounded*


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ok can someone please tell me whats going on here???
*Flys up to a tree to get better view*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

OW ah can’t move  *I was bleeding badly and had a few broken ribs*


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

*Notices* Oh no how'd you do that???
*Flys down to help* uhhh, anyone know where a first aid kit is? (XD) *Uses healing powers to start healing bones*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

Uhhhhhh *my eyes rolled up into my head and everything went black*


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

Uhh someone hurry up with some bandeges!!

*Wanders offnto go look for some*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

(Take me with you) *I groaned and started turning gray*


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

(XD never!) *Looks back at the dragon.
* 
Aw man do i have to do everything myself???
*Taking back my position next to him*
 oh well, im jot just gonna let you die
* heal thenrest of his wounds. Now i am unable to fly for a hour or so*
There, now just rest so you can walk again.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

(I’m about to disintegrate)


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

(Uhh, i dip out acting like i didnt see anything XD)
Luna walks off to stretch her wings till they become functional again. She uses her claws to climb back into the tree and try to figure out why everyone is wounded.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

*I was still unconscious my color starting to come back*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 27, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> uhhhhh oh I have an idea!!!!
> PLAN C
> 
> *Turns around and throws hopper ball at trashpanda  knocking him back a good bit*
> ...


WHAT THE HECK WAS THAT?! 
*I whack you back and then...*
Me: *charges up a kamehameha wave*
KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAA MEEEEEEEEEEE HRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *blasts wave AND ALSO GOES KAIOKEN TIMES TEN*
KAIOKEN TIMES TEEEEEEEENNN


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

*I fire kamehameha x 10*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 27, 2019)

Oh, @S.A.F.I was not hitting me with his ball (returns to normal state)


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2019)

hello


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 27, 2019)

*finally spots the complex*
*Glances back over right shoulder, then makes a dash for the complex...*


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

I finally regain strength in my wings and take off to go find some food


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 28, 2019)

*arrives inside the building, asks for a visitor pass, and is escorted to the guest room thing (presumably by Day Wolf, who will have to be an NPC for now)*
*Waits politely until alone*


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2019)

*I started to go insane*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

*sneaks deeper into complex to find a gun*
*Starts by clearing the first corridor and rounding a corner*
*Thinks* wait, if Dat realises I'm not in the waiting room, he's going to come searching, starting at the first room...
I need to go as deep as possible before I start searching for arms...
*Starts running quietly through the corridors*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

*Teleports to the complex and grabs a dark energy cannon*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

Everyone dies


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Everyone dies


(Wait what!?)


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

(I’ve gone a little insane just knock me out when you see me okay)


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

*I was standing in the hallway of the armory looking a little crazed*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

(wait but I thought I was dead...)


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

(No)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

(oh wait. "Everyone dies" was not in brackets. I'm an idiot sometimes)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

*hears the Universe's voice*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

*Thinks: Oh Jesus Christ I'm in danger*
*Hides behind a crate*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

*I walk up to the crate and smash it*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I walk up to the crate and smash it*


*Yelps*
WOA! how did you sense I was here!?


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

I can sense your energy


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

*I looked a little crazed*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow that's new!
*Stalling for time*
So, how, uhh, exactly are you planning... On killing me?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

(Gtg sorry)


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

I will blast you with this * holds up dark energy cannon*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

OH JESUS CHRIST!

Now just *gulp* calm down, put the gun thing down, and explain to me exactly what has happened. I don't know what is going on but I'm sure we can talk it through, get you help, it'll all be fine. Killing people will not help anything. Especially your mental health...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 30, 2019)

*stares as he munches on souls*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

*glances nervously at the suspicious-looking figure who just appeared in the room, then my eyes dart back to Universe*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

*kicks down the door* sorry traffic was crazy, what I miss?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *kicks down the door* sorry traffic was crazy, what I miss?


Aaaahhh not you too!!!!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

*visibly shaking as he stands whimpering in front of the two lunatics who want to kill him*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Aaaahhh not you too!!!!





Kylan Velpa said:


> *visibly shaking as he stands whimpering in front of the two lunatics who want to kill him*


What? No I don't want you dead chill out. Not after your head today.
*sees @The Universe * THIS MOFO ON THE OTHER HAND...


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

But you were dead set on killing me and my newfound friends....
I came here to find a weapon to take you down before you could kill anyone!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> What? No I don't want you dead chill out. Not after your head today.
> *sees @The Universe * THIS MOFO ON THE OTHER HAND...


Hang on! Hang on hang on hang on!
He's not a jerk! He's just unwell!
I'm sure we can pull through if we just try...


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 30, 2019)

(well ffs i missed a lot)
*after giving @Kylan Velpa a badge, i hear footsteps. i go back to see he is missing.* great. *grabs shotgun and starts hunting the halls*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> But you were dead set on killing me and my newfound friends....
> I came here to find a weapon to take you down before you could kill anyone!


imma get stabby with you if you dont shut up


Kylan Velpa said:


> Hang on! Hang on hang on hang on!
> He's not a jerk! He's just unwell!
> I'm sure we can pull through if we just try...


I AM ON MY ON MISSION OF REVENGE AGAINST HIM. HE IS MINE.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> (well ffs i missed a lot)
> *after giving @Kylan Velpa a badge, i hear footsteps. i go back to see he is missing.* great. *grabs shotgun and starts hunting the halls*


(welcome back homie)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 30, 2019)

This will indeed be interesting...


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> imma get stabby with you if you dont shut up
> 
> I AM ON MY ON MISSION OF REVENGE AGAINST HIM. HE IS MINE.


*laughs insanely*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *laughs insanely*


*snarls*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *snarls*


*keeps laughing*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *keeps laughing*


you are asking for death


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

(I’ve gone insane)


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

(What exactly are you going to do to me?)


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m gonna kill everyone


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

The Universe said:


> (What exactly are you going to do to me?)


(attempt to kill you)


The Universe said:


> I’m gonna kill everyone


not if i kill you first


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

*I laugh in a crazed way that made it clear that I was mentally unwell*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m not going to just stand here and let you kill me


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> (attempt to kill you)
> 
> not if i kill you first


(And if you fail?)


----------



## S.A.F.I (Mar 30, 2019)

*small drone hovers above*
Apparently I’m not the only one who survived my explosion....  Still need to rebuild my body though...

hey @Captain TrashPanda no hard feelings eh?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 31, 2019)

*Backs into a corner*
Yeah, gonna just let you kill each other....


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(Captain I wish there were a way that our characters could be friends again)


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(Kylan just knock me out)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m not going to just stand here and let you kill me


Fight.
You created me. Lats see if you can end me.


S.A.F.I said:


> *small drone hovers above*
> Apparently I’m not the only one who survived my explosion....  Still need to rebuild my body though...
> 
> hey @Captain TrashPanda no hard feelings eh?


oh hey safi


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Fight.
> You created me. Lats see if you can end me.
> 
> oh hey safi


*I charged*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I charged*


*I dug my heels in, pulling out a tactical knife and swiping for your chest*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I back flipped over you*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I back flipped over you*


*using momentum, i roll through and turn back around.* C'mon now, @Kylan Velpa 's dead cousins can fight better then that


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I rolled through the air then pushed off a wall*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I rolled through the air then pushed off a wall*


*I run towards you, lowering my shoulder and knocking you to the ground*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

“Ack” *I pointed my dark energy cannon at you*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> “Ack” *I pointed my dark energy cannon at you*


OH SHEIT *I jump back and duck as you fire


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I started laughing like the joker*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I started laughing like the joker*


oh its on now *i run and slide under your legs, cutting your calf*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I screamed in agony* (don’t kill me)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I screamed in agony* (don’t kill me)


(k) *i kicked out your knee and came back around front* cmon, you're so high and mighty, yet you fight like a child


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I became sane again* “what am I doing”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(I’ve got an idea how about you torture me until I feel true remorse for what I made you do)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I became sane again* “what am I doing”


oh now  you want to play stupid? *i kick you in the chest forcing you on your back, then jumping on your chest with my knife at your throat*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I was confused* “Wait how did I get here?”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I was confused* “Wait how did I get here?”


submit.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> submit.


“To what?”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> “To what?”


*puts the knife on your throat* SUBMIT!!!


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok jeez just don’t kill me


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ok jeez just don’t kill me


*i get up and grab you by the back of the neck and start dragging you* im gonna enjoy this. *sees @Kylan Velpa * get out while you still can


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

NO AHHHHH NOOOOO


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> NO AHHHHH NOOOOO


*as i drag you down the hallway* don't worry, BUDDY. *i begin to sinisterly laugh* Im not gonna kill you... im just gonna hurt you really, really bad


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

NOOOOOO PLEASE


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

*I’m just standing in the doorway, casually sipping coffee as I view this spectacle*

Well, this is a heckin way to wake up in the morning. I guess I gotta play the medic or something.

*Dons a nurse’s hat and medical kit and waits*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

HELLLLLPPPPP NOOOO PLEASE *my voice echoes down the hallway*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *I’m just standing in the doorway, casually sipping coffee as I view this spectacle*
> 
> Well, this is a heckin way to wake up in the morning. I guess I gotta play the medic or something.
> 
> *Dons a nurse’s hat and medical kit and waits*


*shoots through your fan when its beside you* get out while you still can


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Welp, that’s my cue.

*Starts following the brawl, lugging my medic bag*


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *shoots through your fan when its beside you* get out while you still can


Well, that was rude. That was the only fan I got!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> HELLLLLPPPPP NOOOO PLEASE *my voice echoes down the hallway*


No one can hear you, no one can save you.
Just think, "You'll be a better you." *laughs hysterically then throws you in a gas chamber, locking the door from the outside*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> No one can hear you, no one can save you.
> Just think, "You'll be a better you." *laughs hysterically then throws you in a gas chamber, locking the door from the outside*


NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

LET ME OUT *Pounds on the door*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*Starts to cry*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m sorry


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> LET ME OUT *Pounds on the door*





The Universe said:


> *Starts to cry*


*comes to the window of the door and smiles wickedly* You feel trapped, helpless now, don't you... Its a horrible feeling


The Universe said:


> I’m sorry


im sure you are... you wish you could undo the monster you have made


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *comes to the window of the door and smiles wickedly* You feel trapped, helpless now, don't you... Its a horrible feeling
> 
> im sure you are... you wish you could undo the monster you have made


I’m sorry I never wanted this I did it against my will


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*Weeps* I wish this was just a dream


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m sorry I never wanted this


*the smile leaves my face, replaced by insane rage* reap what you sow... time to give you the experience I had. *begins to flood chamber with tear gas, causing you to cough and cry*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *the smile leaves my face, replaced by insane rage* reap what you sow... time to give you the experience I had. *begins to flood chamber with tear gas, causing you to cough and cry*


No stop


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> No stop


No. You don't control me no more.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> No. You don't control me no more.


STOP PLEASE


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(Gotta go)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> STOP PLEASE


*pours more gas in till you start coughing* 
I'm really sorry, buddy. *cackles insanely*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> (Gotta go)


(bye)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

*Stares at my medic bag*

Welp. I don’t think I’m fixing this one. All I got in here is some secondhand doctor’s play set and a few stray bandaids.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *pours more gas in till you start coughing*
> I'm really sorry, buddy. *cackles insanely*


STOP STOP ST— *I blacked out*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(I’m back)


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(Buddy I’m back)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> (Buddy I’m back)


(my b)


The Universe said:


> STOP STOP ST— *I blacked out*


*i turn off the gas and replace it with oxygen* he'll come around...


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I awoke screaming* AHHHHHH


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I awoke screaming* AHHHHHH


*i lightly fill the chamber again, nit enough to black you out but enough to make you cough violently*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *i lightly fill the chamber again, nit enough to black you out but enough to make you cough violently*


*I coughed* I’m sorry *I started spitting up blood*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

I didn’t think about what you wanted


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> *I coughed* I’m sorry *I started spitting up blood*





The Universe said:


> I didn’t think about what you wanted


Too late for regrets now.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m truly sorry


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

He stared at Captain, his arms folded "An eye for an eye makes the world blind... Must you really torture a soul that has been through so much?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m truly sorry


I don't care if you are sorry.


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> He stared at Captain, his arms folded "An eye for an eye makes the world blind... Must you really torture a soul that has been through so much?"


Yes.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

I think we need someone with an actual medical license for this one. Not unless a "Minions" bandaid can help.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I don't care if you are sorry.
> 
> Yes.


I’M SORRY


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Yes.









 "Fair enough, you do you I suppose."



Doodle Bunny said:


> I think we need someone with an actual medical license for this one. Not unless a "Minions" bandaid can help.


"I don't own a medical license, but I do know a lot about medicine."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’M SORRY


*I walk to the window and put my snout on the window* I. Don't. Care.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "I don't own a medical license, but I do know a lot about medicine."



*Slaps my nurse’s hat on your head*

Have at it, buddy! I’m just gonna sit back and watch the world burn, I guess. Not that I have any other options.

*Picks up the ruined remains of my fan*

Heckin’ typical.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

He stared at the nurse's hat. "What do you even expect me to do? That insane raccoon has an insane dragon in a gas chamber!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> He stared at the nurse's hat. "What do you even expect me to do? That insane raccoon has an insane dragon in a gas chamber!"


YOU BETTER GO WHILE YOU STILL CAN


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> He stared at the nurse's hat. "What do you even expect me to do? That insane raccoon has an insane dragon in a gas chamber!"


Yep, that seems to be the size of it. I’m just as stumped as you are. Maybe we should let them burn themselves out. Unless you know someone that can stop them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> YOU BETTER GO WHILE YOU STILL CAN


"Do not start a war you cannot win. Surely a military man would know this by now."



Doodle Bunny said:


> Yep, that seems to be the size of it. I’m just as stumped as you are. Maybe we should let them burn themselves out. Unless you know someone that can stop them.


"Well yes I do know people... But the 'stopping' they do may not be the kind we want. Let's let them burn themselves out."


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Well yes I do know people... But the 'stopping' they do may not be the kind we want. Let's let them burn themselves out."



I’m gonna brew another pot of coffee while we’re waiting. Would you like some?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I’m gonna brew another pot of coffee while we’re waiting. Would you like some?


"I'd rather have tea, but since you offered yes."


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "I'd rather have tea, but since you offered yes."


Alright. I’ll get on it. I don’t really have cream or sugar, so I hope you don’t mind.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Alright. I’ll get on it. I don’t really have cream or sugar, so I hope you don’t mind.


"Don't worry, I'm sweet enough as it is." he says, chuckling.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Don't worry, I'm sweet enough as it is." he says, chuckling.


*Cracks a smile back*

*After a few minutes, the coffee is brewed and Doodles pours two cups*

So, what’s the story with those two anyway? I’m sorta late to the party.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *After a few minutes, the coffee is brewed and Doodles pours two cups*
> 
> So, what’s the story with those two anyway? I’m sorta late to the party.


*watches @The Universe hack up blood with a sinister grin on my face*


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

Okay seriously what the heck has happened here, i thought we were hunting a pack of wild deer that got spooked?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

I leave for a few minutes and pandemonioum has broken loose...smh


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> *Cracks a smile back*
> 
> *After a few minutes, the coffee is brewed and Doodles pours two cups*
> 
> So, what’s the story with those two anyway? I’m sorta late to the party.


He grabs the cup and takes a sip.
"Dragon went insane and threatened to kill people... So the Raccoon wasn't having none of that and well there they are."
He shrugs and just takes another sip, not seeming to care in the slightest.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

Gosh darnit! Everytime i feel like im getting closer to that pack of deer im no where near them, and now we're wasting valuable time here fighting eachother. You guys go on ahead and beat each other up, I'm going deer hunting!

_*Storms off in a huff muttering about how Beasts these days have no tact*_


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> He grabs the cup and takes a sip.
> "Dragon went insane and threatened to kill people... So the Raccoon wasn't having none of that and well there they are."
> He shrugs and just takes another sip, not seeming to care in the slightest.


So, what we have here is an exaggerated "no u" fight?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> So, what we have here is an exaggerated "no u" fight?


Taking another sip, he'd settle the cup down and say "In the short and stupid term, yes. It's basically a battle of the last braincells some may say."
He'd think for a moment and say "Although, I feel like I should do something... Which would most likely be to call a friend of mine to help stop this. After all I doubt they'd be stupid enough to fight a giant bear."
Looking at @Doodle Bunny he'd then say "Do you think I should call in my trump card, or let them kill each other?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

I think you ought to help me look for the missing deer since thats what we're here for anyway! Gosh, won't someone please think of the Deer??


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Taking another sip, he'd settle the cup down and say "In the short and stupid term, yes. It's basically a battle of the last braincells some may say."
> He'd think for a moment and say "Although, I feel like I should do something... Which would most likely be to call a friend of mine to help stop this. After all I doubt they'd be stupid enough to fight a giant bear."
> Looking at @Doodle Bunny he'd then say "Do you think I should call in my trump card, or let them kill each other?"



I don't care either way. The only weapon in my arsenal is sarcasm.




Liseran Thistle said:


> I think you ought to help me look for the missing deer since thats what we're here for anyway! Gosh, won't someone please think of the Deer??



*Looks @Liseran Thistle up and down*

Found one.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

I can't take it anymore! Those deer are probably cold, and hungry and being chased by a thousand hungry wolves or something! And you guys won't even lift a paw to help!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I can't take it anymore! Those deer are probably cold, and hungry and being chased by a thousand hungry wolves or something! And you guys won't even lift a paw to help!


Don't get huffy at me. I just got here.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I don't care either way. The only weapon in my arsenal is sarcasm.


"Sarcasm is a pretty powerful tool, to be fair." He says, drinking more of the coffee, he doesn't seem interested in stopping it, but would be willing to stop it if it gets out of hand.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Sarcasm is a pretty powerful tool, to be fair." He says, drinking more of the coffee, he doesn't seem interested in stopping it, but would be willing to stop it if it gets out of hand.


Think it's worth a try?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Think it's worth a try?


He shrugs "No harm in trying... Right?"


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> He shrugs "No harm in trying... Right?"


I mean, it's only a deranged, gun-toting raccoon. No big deal.

Hey, @Captain TrashPanda can you draw that out any longer? It's just sooooo entertaining.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *watches @The Universe hack up blood with a sinister grin on my face*


Please


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

STOP PLEASE *I begged*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

I admit what I did was wrong


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

I CAN’T TAKE THIS ANYMORE


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

HELLLP *starts to choke*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *watches @The Universe hack up blood with a sinister grin on my face*


You need help you’re unwell SOMEBODY HELP


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I CAN’T TAKE THIS ANYMORE





The Universe said:


> HELLLP *starts to choke*


No one can hear you, no one can save you. Wonder what that reminds me of... oh yea, YOU ABDUCTING ME.


The Universe said:


> You need help you’re unwell


I savor my insanity.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I mean, it's only a deranged, gun-toting raccoon. No big deal.
> 
> Hey, @Captain TrashPanda can you draw that out any longer? It's just sooooo entertaining.


*shoots in the general direction*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> No one can hear you, no one can save you. Wonder what that reminds me of... oh yea, YOU ABDUCTING ME.
> 
> I savor my insanity.


*starts to feel remorse*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> No one can hear you, no one can save you. Wonder what that reminds me of... oh yea, YOU ABDUCTING ME.
> 
> I savor my insanity.


Please *starts to cry with deep remorse*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 31, 2019)

I've just about had it with you two always at each other's necks. It didn't used to be this way.

I'm out. Going to see my beloved corpses one last time before I leave for good and actually get on with the rest of my life.

This is my last goodbye. Although not so good, I feel.

*leaves for the forest*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*cries*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Please *starts to cry with deep remorse*


The mighty Universe, wants to humiliate people under him and be powerful. Yet once someone else takes power, you're a whiny little bitch


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I've just about had it with you two always at each other's necks. It didn't used to be this way.
> 
> I'm out. Going to see my beloved corpses one last time before I leave for good and actually get on with the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


*speaks in a maniac tone* bye bye friend...


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*Starts to drop the act* Ok this IS STARTING TO GET OUT OF HAND


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *shoots in the general direction*


Yup. Just let the gun do all your talking. Doesn't bother me. I don't really got a whole lot to live for.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

This gas isn’t what’s making me cry is the fact that I will never be friends with you again


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> This gas isn’t what’s making me cry is the fact that I will never be friends with you again


I never was your friend. You made me think that, but after I snapped the reigns, I realized it was all a lie.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

I want to make up for it this is not the way


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I never was your friend. You made me think that, but after I snapped the reigns, I realized it was all a lie.


That part was true you were my best friend and I ruined it


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The mighty Universe, wants to humiliate people under him and be powerful. Yet once someone else takes power, you're a whiny little bitch


"Isn't that how power works? You abuse those lesser than you. But the moment it's gone, you're in denial... I've seen it happen before, it's why I'm glad I don't abuse my powers and why those much stronger than me also don't abuse it..."



Doodle Bunny said:


> Yup. Just let the gun do all your talking. Doesn't bother me. I don't really got a whole lot to live for.


His ears perk as he watches it go past, lowering his eyes "I think we should move along, let the two idiots kill themselves..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Isn't that how power works? You abuse those lesser than you. But the moment it's gone, you're in denial... I've seen it happen before, it's why I'm glad I don't abuse my powers and why those much stronger than me also don't abuse it..."
> 
> 
> His ears perk as he watches it go past, lowering his eyes "I think we should move along, let the two idiots kill themselves..."


Let me out please


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> That part was true you were my best friend and I ruined it


Why was I your friend? Because you made me kill @Kylan Velpa 's cousins??


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> That part was true you were my best friend and I ruined it


I didn't even know you. You abducted me out of a trash can ffs.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Why was I your friend? Because you made me kill @Kylan Velpa 's cousins??


No I never made you do that I was in the hospital


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I didn't even know you. You abducted me out of a trash can ffs.


You’re telling yourself lies I just wanted to give you a home


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> No I never made you do that I was in the hospital


You literally gave me the mission to neautralize them at all costs. Don't bullshit me and say that wasn't you.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> You’re telling yourself lies I just wanted to give you a home


I HAD A HOME. I HAD A FAMILY. I WAS A NORMAL SOLDIER ON THE RESERVES. THEN YOU ABDUCT ME AND TAKE MY FREE WILL


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> You literally gave me the mission to neautralize them at all costs. Don't bullshit me and say that wasn't you.


It wasn’t me I told you to bring him to me not kill him


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I HAD A HOME. I HAD A FAMILY. I WAS A NORMAL SOLDIER ON THE RESERVES. THEN YOU ABDUCT ME AND TAKE MY FREE WILL


I HAD NO CHOICE THEY WERE GOING TO KILL MY SON


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I HAD NO CHOICE THEY WERE GOING TO KILL MY SON


THEN WHY TF ME??? WHY??? LITERALLY ANY OTHER DUMPSTER DIVING COON OUT THERE.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> THEN WHY TF ME??? WHY??? LITERALLY ANY OTHER DUMPSTER DIVING COON OUT THERE.


I felt bad for you I wanted to give you a fighting edge the mind control implant was not my idea in fact I argued against it but once again they used my son against me If I had my way I wouldn’t have done that.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

*I sighed unhappily* They also did the same thing to me


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

What I did to you they did to me first I LITERALLY HAD NO CHOICE I know I  can never get rid of the hurt that I had no idea about but I didn’t want this


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

You know what you can have the fucking complex I don’t care anymore *Teleports away sobbing*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 31, 2019)

*runs towards complex*
(Got to go sorry)


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2019)

(Aw)


----------



## Jacob Bender (Apr 1, 2019)

@The Universe wouldn't dare grab a dark energy cannon, he will destroy the entire earth if he does


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 1, 2019)

*runs into the military complex*
SOMEBODY HELP! WE NEED MEDICAL ATTENTION! CAN ANYONE HELP?

Why can there never be a happy ending?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 1, 2019)

*stumbles in with first aid kit*

it seems like I’m here just in time!

*trips*

crap.... That’s the last time I go to IKEA for robot parts.  I mean honestly,  how my supposed to know that socket AL is for the right  foot and socket AR is for the left foot?!?

Long story short when I exploded I backed up  my entire consciousness to a remote server and had to rebuild my body from scratch with a drone and an IKEA robot kit...  I also took the liberty to program basic paramedic skills into my system....  I figured they’d come in handy.... so, what’d I miss?


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 1, 2019)

*sits down and fixes legs*
there... now that that’s done...

*starts walking into complex...*
what is this place?

* sees @Captain TrashPanda *
what.... are you doing? holup... where is Universe?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 1, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *sits down and fixes legs*
> there... now that that’s done...
> 
> *starts walking into complex...*
> ...


*I look up from my desk* fuck if I know. he yoinked outta here a few hours ago


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *I look up from my desk* fuck if I know. he yoinked outta here a few hours ago


he did?...
what did...
why do you hate him so much?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 1, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> he did?...
> what did...
> why do you hate him so much?


A) thats classified
B) thats none of your business
*takes a drag* want a cigar? Oh i forgot you are a robot...


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> A) thats classified
> B) thats none of your business
> *takes a drag* want a cigar? Oh i forgot you are a robot...


TrashPanda...LOOK AT ME GODDAMNIT... I....

*pauses and takes a deep breath*

fine.... It’s obvious you won’t tell me... you win...

*sits down across from TrashPanda*

so what are you doing here, eh?...  by the looks of it you’ve got this whole complex under your control....  you could be tracking down that  damn dragon...  you could’ve pulled a gun on me the second I walked in your office....  Hell you could still pull a gun on me right now....  and yet here you are...  sitting at your desk smoking that damn cigar...

*puts out cigar with finger tips*

you know those things can’t be good for you

*flicks ash off fingers into trash*

I’ma tell you what....  if you don’t wanna tell me what he did to you that’s fine....  I’ll take my leave for now...  and nothing will change... maby you try to kill me as I leave, maybe you don’t.  maybe I come back... maby I don’t.

However if you do want to talk...  I’m all ears,  Who knows maybe you and I can come to an agreement.

*slides a lighter across table to TrashPanda*

So, what do ya say?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 1, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> TrashPanda...LOOK AT ME GODDAMNIT... I....
> 
> *pauses and takes a deep breath*
> 
> ...


Ain't wise to talk to a sick demented fucker with a gun like that. I like you enough though I won't turn you into swiss cheese. *pulls out another cigar and a special lighter, and lights up* thats good shit... now get out of my office, I have nothing to prove to you. *looks back down at computer and goes back to doing things*


----------



## S.A.F.I (Apr 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Ain't wise to talk to a sick demented fucker with a gun like that. I like you enough though I won't turn you into swiss cheese. *pulls out another cigar and a special lighter, and lights up* thats good shit... now get out of my office, I have nothing to prove to you. *looks back down at computer and goes back to doing things*


*gets up and starts to leave but stops at the door*

shame,  I really thought you and I could get along...

Farewell my friend, for when next we meet...  I fear the circumstances will not be so kind.

*walks out closeing door behind her*

Time to find that dragon.....

*walks into woods looking for @The Universe *


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 1, 2019)

S.A.F.I said:


> *gets up and starts to leave but stops at the door*
> 
> shame,  I really thought you and I could get along...
> 
> ...


*waits for her to leave, then presses button under my desk and two Gatling guns pop up behind me.* she wants to become a piece of pink cheese then she can have it. *chuckles evilly*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 2, 2019)

(Sorry. I posted in Kylan, Zalis and Luca, which was the wrong place)
*sees TrashPanda, who has just come outside*
*stalls, because of tension. This was not the fur he wanted to come out*

Um, it's about Universe.
He, uh, was under mind control too. It wasn't his fault. But now we, uh, like, need your help. You're the only one who can heal him. You have your um, powers, right? Sorry to ask, I know you don't want to help but we should really just put rivalries aside don't you think?
*nervous "heh" *


----------



## Jacob Bender (Apr 8, 2019)

Hellloooo (bouncing back in)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 8, 2019)

Jacob Bender said:


> Hellloooo (bouncing back in)


(Hey. Sorry, we kind of ended up in a PM conversation, and everyone went into space)
(But my phone was confiscated so I stayed on Earth so it's just you and me for now ;3)
*Kylan spots you while wandering aimlessly*


----------



## Jacob Bender (Apr 9, 2019)

this place is surprisingly ummm barren (my boings echo across the canyon to prove it)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey bouncy guy!


----------



## Noctima (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello everyone!
* Make a hand gesture *


----------



## Jacob Bender (May 2, 2019)

(Starts randomly handing out fully inflated hopper balls to every furry in this role play)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2019)

*Flies by to land in a nearby tree, watching the group intently*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 2, 2019)

(Ohai peeps. We moved the RP to another thread, which then moved to a discord server. So now we can start a new RP here! Or just mess around.)


----------

